# Help!! I think coco is sick! ???



## Crystallynda

I up this morning with his eyes swelling!
Idk if the substrate is good for him before he tried digging but I don’t think he likes it too much!! The humidity is to high! It’s at double the number!
I really don’t think I was advised correctly on this...cause!!!
PLEASE HELP!!!
I’m seconds from drying his substrate a bit!!
His enclosure isn’t getting warm enough either so I’ll need to probably get a higher Walt for his bulb!
Also I have calcium with D3 already! Isn’t that the same as a miner all?
Is there a vet I can talk to on here??


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> I up this morning with his eyes swelling!
> Idk if the substrate is good for him before he tried digging but I don’t think he likes it too much!! The humidity is to high! It’s at double the number!
> I really don’t think I was advised correctly on this...cause!!!
> PLEASE HELP!!!
> I’m seconds from drying his substrate a bit!!
> His enclosure isn’t getting warm enough either so I’ll need to probably get a higher Walt for his bulb!
> Also I have calcium with D3 already! Isn’t that the same as a miner all?
> Is there a vet I can talk to on here??



If you mean 'advised correctly' about using coco coir then yes, that is a very good substrate. if you dont pack it down though it is really messy at first and it can get in and around a torts eyes just like anything else and may cause some irritation. It could very well be something else however. It is best to post pics with these things. If you want a substrate that is less 'messy', orchid bark is a good option.

Some calcium and D3 supplements also have other minerals in them, some do not. If it doesnt have the additional minerals and vitamins then you need an additional supplement.

The increase in humidity will make it more difficult to heat the enclosure, this is because of the laws of physics and is just something you have to deal with, you will need to add more heat.


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> If you mean 'advised correctly' about using coco coir then yes, that is a very good substrate. if you dont pack it down though it is really messy at first and it can get in and around a torts eyes just like anything else and may cause some irritation. It could very well be something else however. It is best to post pics with these things.


I’m out correctly trying to find him something for him!! I’m sick to my stomach!!
I’m be home in a little bit!! I soaked him in water again today! I wonder if cuttle bone will help him right now??
The one I ordered online still hadn’t gotten here! Gave him a little food with calcium D3!


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> I’m out correctly trying to find him something for him!! I’m sick to my stomach!!
> I’m be home in a little bit!! I soaked him in water again today! I wonder if cuttle bone will help him right now??
> The one I ordered online still hadn’t gotten here! Gave him a little food with calcium D3!



Calm down, you cant snap your fingers and solve this by adding some calcium. If he has a swollen eye, give a day or two and see if it goes away. It happens sometimes. If it doesnt go, or gets worse, or the torts behaviour changes significantly then you might have a problem.

Your tort needs time to adapt to its new substrate.


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> If you mean 'advised correctly' about using coco coir then yes, that is a very good substrate. if you dont pack it down though it is really messy at first and it can get in and around a torts eyes just like anything else and may cause some irritation. It could very well be something else however. It is best to post pics with these things. If you want a substrate that is less 'messy', orchid bark is a good option.
> 
> Some calcium and D3 supplements also have other minerals in them, some do not. If it doesnt have the additional minerals and vitamins then you need an additional supplement.
> 
> The increase in humidity will make it more difficult to heat the enclosure, this is because of the laws of physics and is just something you have to deal with, you will need to add more heat.


Should I buy a higher Walt bulb?


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> Should I buy a higher Walt bulb?



If it is your only heat source then yes, it would be a good idea. Theyre not too expensive anyway so worth trying at least.


----------



## Srmcclure

I keep 2 different wattages at my house and depending on the time of year I have to switch them out.
The light fixture you are using also doesn't help direct that heat down like a ceramic dome fixture does. I had a small one early on and now that I have a larger one the same watt bulb is still warmer under it because it better directs the heat. That is a 10 inch lamp btw


----------



## wellington

Post pictures of enclosure and lighting/heat and tortoise. I and others will not be familiar with the type of tortoise you have.
Wet/high humidity needs warm temps. Cold and wet will make a sick tort. If you have a sulcata then it can't be too wet but it can be too cold. 
If you have a Coil bulb that will make eyes swell, turn it off and get rid of it. 
Calcium is only needed in small amounts. A tiny pinch 2-3 times a week. Too much is as bad as too little.


----------



## Srmcclure

wellington said:


> Post pictures of enclosure and lighting/heat and tortoise. I and others will not be familiar with the type of tortoise you have.
> Wet/high humidity needs warm temps. Cold and wet will make a sick tort. If you have a sulcata then it can't be too wet but it can be too cold.
> If you have a Coil bulb that will make eyes swell, turn it off and get rid of it.
> Calcium is only needed in small amounts. A tiny pinch 2-3 times a week. Too much is as bad as too little.


She has a small DT, I found the thread as a reference since she said she wasn't home yet ?





__





New tortoise owner


Hello, I am new at owning a desert Tortoise that someone gave to me! I been doing a lot of research on these guys.. the one I have seems to be still pretty young..I’m assuming about 1 year or 2 old! So far I have noticed he’s been a little scared of me or his surroundings..I only take him out to...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Crystallynda

I found this at the local Petsmart!
I think it she’ll work for now! I also found him this rcck! It’s higher up to what he has now!!


----------



## wellington

If the enclosure is the same then you need to get something bigger. That enclosure is too small.


----------



## Crystallynda

wellington said:


> Post pictures of enclosure and lighting/heat and tortoise. I and others will not be familiar with the type of tortoise you have.
> Wet/high humidity needs warm temps. Cold and wet will make a sick tort. If you have a sulcata then it can't be too wet but it can be too cold.
> If you have a Coil bulb that will make eyes swell, turn it off and get rid of it.
> Calcium is only needed in small amounts. A tiny pinch 2-3 times a week. Too much is as bad as too little.


Ok, so I bought it light recommended by Tom only “well similar”

I’m on my way home now!
I honestly think he needs a better light! Though!! The substrate is two wet! I’m gonna take outside for bit!


----------



## Crystallynda

wellington said:


> If the enclosure is the same then you need to get something bigger. That enclosure is too small.


A friend is giving us a unused tank! I can do some finishing touches on it to make it better for him if needed!


----------



## wellington

He doesnt need a rock. He needs a bigger enclosure if not already given. Needs the proper light/heat sources so he isn't cold. He needs a proper hide to sleep in. If you have done all this already then ignore this.


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Ok, so I bought it light recommended by Tom only “well similar”
> 
> I’m on my way home now!
> I honestly think he needs a better light! Though!! The substrate is two wet! I’m gonna take outside for bit!


The type of light is perfect so long as its that incandescent flood light! Its just sometimes you need a larger wattage, but not always. Thats the only reason I keep 2 of the same bulb. Just different wattage. The substrate for him needs to dry out a bit more and the enclosure needs to stay warmer during the day. Its a hard balance to figure out in the begining


----------



## Crystallynda

wellington said:


> He doesnt need a rock. He needs a bigger enclosure if not already given. Needs the proper light/heat sources so he isn't cold. He needs a proper hide to sleep in. If you have done all this already then ignore this.


Tom said to go to Walmart to find his hide out thing for 2 bucks but didn’t find anything! I been two the ones i
Have in my valley! What’s the next best hideout for a desert tortoise?


----------



## Srmcclure

Its now heating that might be the thing. Has anyone brought up CHE'S with you yet? Thats how we achieve ambient heat in the enclosures


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Tom said to go to Walmart to find his hide out thing for 2 bucks but didn’t find anything! I been two the ones i
> Have in my valley! What’s the next best hideout for a desert tortoise?


Try the dollar tree. I get the plastic storage bins and cut out doors


----------



## Srmcclure

Its the blue thing in the corner as a visual reference


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Tom said to go to Walmart to find his hide out thing for 2 bucks but didn’t find anything! I been two the ones i
> Have in my valley! What’s the next best hideout for a desert tortoise?


What’s the proper heat source? I don’t have anything bought from the Petsmart because it wasn’t recommended due to it
Being dangerous! I
Bought something similar that Tom suggested me to get! 
im on my way to the house to take pics of his enclosure! I’m not sure What kind of enclosure to get because nobody has said anything about that either! I was gonna get him a tortoise table but Tom suggested not to! Then I was gonna get a humidity chamber but again suggested not too!!

if this helps..he’s an inside tortoise! I’ll eventually put him outside...once he gets bigger!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Try the dollar tree. I get the plastic storage bins and cut out doors


Why didn’t I think of that!! Lol

do you know how it looks like?


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> The type of light is perfect so long as its that incandescent flood light! Its just sometimes you need a larger wattage, but not always. Thats the only reason I keep 2 of the same bulb. Just different wattage. The substrate for him needs to dry out a bit more and the enclosure needs to stay warmer during the day. Its a hard balance to figure out in the begining


That is why I’m stressing...

should I just get a 75 Walt than?
I’m at the store now where I got the one I got the first time since Home Depot is order online only!!


----------



## Yossarian

@Crystallynda what are the woodchips in the substrate?


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> @Crystallynda what are the woodchips in the substrate?


There is no wood chips!
It’s coconut fiber! 
I got the substrate off of Amazon!!


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> That is why I’m stressing...
> 
> should I just get a 75 Walt than?
> I’m at the store now where I got the one I got the first time since Home Depot is order online only!!


I think mine are a 45 and a 75 and I just keep both on hand. Typically in the summer I switch to the 45, but I let my gauges tell me that.

The wooden tort tables aren't good because they are small, expensive and just not good lol. A closed chamber COULD work because you don't need high humidity in a closed chamber, it just traps what you put in it, but lots of people with Russians take bookshelves and turn them on their sides. I know you have a DT, but you might could do something similar. Im not as versed in temperate species. Mine are both tropical type enclosures, but seriously, trust in Tom. He really knows his stuff. He saved my baby when he was teenie too.


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> I think mine are a 45 and a 75 and I just keep both on hand. Typically in the summer I switch to the 45, but I let my gauges tell me that.
> 
> The wooden tort tables aren't good because they are small, expensive and just not good lol. A closed chamber COULD work because you don't need high humidity in a closed chamber, it just traps what you put in it, but lots of people with Russians take bookshelves and turn them on their sides. I know you have a DT, but you might could do something similar. Im not as versed in temperate species. Mine are both tropical type enclosures, but seriously, trust in Tom. He really knows his stuff. He saved my baby when he was teenie too.


Yes, that’s why I didn’t get anything yet!
I’m considering the bookshelves...but if I am getting a free un used one...I can probably make it work with some improvements to lighting for something.. what you think?
Or should I skip it altogether?


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> Yes, that’s why I didn’t get anything yet!
> I’m considering the bookshelves...but if I am getting a free un used one...I can probably make it work with some improvements to lighting for something.. what you think?
> Or should I skip it altogether?


A free unused what? I'm sorry lol


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> A free unused what? I'm sorry lol


I believe it’s tank...

or something with doors maybe..or something! It was supposed to be for a bearded dragon that a friend of mine didn’t get! So she’s giving us so we can use it...


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> There is no wood chips!
> It’s coconut fiber!
> I got the substrate off of Amazon!!


Oh sorry, I realised I mistook another posters photos for yours. my bad.


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> Oh sorry, I realised I mistook another posters photos for yours. my bad.


Ima include a photo here in a few!


----------



## Yossarian

Srmcclure said:


> I think mine are a 45 and a 75 and I just keep both on hand. Typically in the summer I switch to the 45, but I let my gauges tell me that.
> 
> The wooden tort tables aren't good because they are small, expensive and just not good lol. A closed chamber COULD work because you don't need high humidity in a closed chamber, it just traps what you put in it, but lots of people with Russians take bookshelves and turn them on their sides. I know you have a DT, but you might could do something similar. Im not as versed in temperate species. Mine are both tropical type enclosures, but seriously, trust in Tom. He really knows his stuff. He saved my baby when he was teenie too.



Russian torts are temperate species, DTs have humidity and temperature requirements more similar to tropical species.


----------



## wellington

Crystallynda said:


> I believe it’s tank...
> 
> or something with doors maybe..or something! It was supposed to be for a bearded dragon that a friend of mine didn’t get! Sox she’s giving us so we can use it...


The tank will work for awhile so use it as long as its free. The tote box Tom suggested that you got works only if the bigger ones, a lot bigger ones. 
If you can take him outside a fee times a week for uvb then you don't need a uvb bulb but it cant be cold out. Dt normally hibernate in the winter. Use che's for night time heat and incandescent bulbs or spot light reptile bulbs for day time heat. Any plastic box can work for a hide. If its clear just cover it with duct tape or something similar to make it dark inside. Coconut coir if fine. Just pat it down tightly. Someone posted a link to a caresheets, be sure to check it out.


----------



## Crystallynda

This is his enclosure! The humidity is ridiculously high! Ima wrap him in a towel and place him in the light!!


----------



## Crystallynda

wellington said:


> The tank will work for awhile so use it as long as its free. The tote box Tom suggested that you got works only if the bigger ones, a lot bigger ones.
> If you can take him outside a fee times a week for uvb then you don't need a uvb bulb but it cant be cold out. Dt normally hibernate in the winter. Use che's for night time heat and incandescent bulbs or spot light reptile bulbs for day time heat. Any plastic box can work for a hide. If its clear just cover it with duct tape or something similar to make it dark inside. Coconut coir if fine. Just pat it down tightly. Someone posted a link to a caresheets, be sure to check it out.


----------



## Crystallynda

Where’s the sheets! Yes ima do that! Ima get him a shed thing tomorrow! Right now I’m put him in a rock to bring his temperature up and his humidity lower! I think it’s working! I also put him in a towel too!! Where I got him from he wasn’t in hibernation! I was suggested not to get him hibernated off he wasn’t ready which I don’t think he was because he was given food!
Next year I’ll make sure I’ll prepare him for hibernation! He wasn’t prepared this year at all!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Where’s the sheets! Yes ima do that! Ima get him a shed thing tomorrow! Right now I’m put him in a rock to bring his temperature up and his humidity lower! I think it’s working! I also put him in a towel too!! Where I got him from he wasn’t in hibernation! I was suggested not to get him hibernated off he wasn’t ready which I don’t think he was because he was given food!
> Next year I’ll make sure I’ll prepare him for hibernation! He wasn’t prepared this year at all!


It seems to be working! Can he be allergic to the substrate? If so...what’s the recommendation here? His eyes are going down! Thank God!!


----------



## wellington

If that is opened I am thinking the gauge is not correct. Not likely that high in an opened enclosure and the substrate not soaking wet almost puddle like.
The temp does need to come up. A blanket won't do. They need heat. He also needs a basking bulb spot that reaches 95-100 under the bulb at tortoise height. 
For now get the temp up to 80 for day and night and then spend some time reading the care sheet linked for you and the sulcata caresheets as they are similar and also read closed chamber threads. I think you would do better grasping what is the correct ways and then applying. It will save you time and money on wasted items not needed and doing things that don't help.


----------



## Lyn W

Don't panic! None of us like to see our torts off colour or injured but take a deep breath and read all the advice you have been given here. Find the caresheet for your DT to see what is recommeded for uvb, substrate and heat.

When my tort had an eye problem I used some saline solution (the sort contact wearers use) and gently dripped a couple of drops onto the eye just to wash anything out. Not too often though.

The towel won't help warm him as they are cold blooded so he needs the heat from the lamp to reach him so I would remove that. Can you lower the bulb a bit to raise the temp? Keep an eye on it to make sure he doesn't get too hot though and has the space to move away from it if he needs to.

I use a CHE run through a thermostat to keep the temps even at night - that gives heat without light as torts need darkness to sleep. You can use them for additional heat as well
A good tip I was given is
right temps + humidity = healthy tort
too cold + humidity = sick tort.


----------



## Crystallynda

Yes...I’m bringing his temp up and humidity down!! That’s my focus right now!!

someone told me to put a rock or a stone under the light if the humidity was to much!!

he actually been under sheets since I got him too!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> Don't panic! None of us like to see our torts off colour or injured but take a deep breath and read all the advice you have been given here. Find the caresheet for your DT to see what is recommeded for uvb and heat.
> 
> When my tort had an eye problem I used some saline solution (the sort contact wearers use) and gently dripped a couple of drops onto the eye just to wash anything out. Not too often though.
> 
> The towel won't help warm him as they are cold blooded so he needs the heat from the lamp to reach him so I would remove that. Can you lower the bulb a bit to raise the temp? Keep an eye on it to make sure he doesn't get too hot though and has the space to move away from it if he needs to.
> 
> I use a CHE run through a thermostat to keep the temps even at night - that gives heat without light as torts need darkness to sleep. You can use them for additional heat as well
> A good tip I was given is
> right temps + humidity = healthy tort
> too cold + humidity = sick tort.


Where can I get this? CHE? I think that would help him a lot!
I put a blanket so it’s not too hot!
I can’t put a stone under him so the light can get warm him better!!
his eyes seem to be better now actually! Swelling is down!
I wonder if he maybe allergic to it or something!


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> Yes...I’m bringing his temp up and humidity down!! That’s my focus right now!!
> 
> someone told me to put a rock or a stone under the light if the humidity was to much!!
> 
> he actually been under sheets since I got him too!!


Sorry. I don't know what you mean by 'he's been under sheets'
Could the member who told you to put a rock or stone under the light mean a flat stone for him to bask on?


----------



## Maro2Bear

?


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> Where can I get this? CHE? I think that would help him a lot!
> I put a blanket so it’s not too hot!
> I can’t put a stone under him so the light can get warm him better!!
> his eyes seem to be better now actually! Swelling is down!
> I wonder if he maybe allergic to it or something!


This is a che but you also need a thermostat (e.g below) with it which will turn it off and on and to stop it getting too hot .



Be careful the towel doesn't get too hot and become a fire risk.

As Wellingon said you may need a better humidty and temp gauge - always better to have 2 to compare anyway.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Where can I get this? CHE? I think that would help him a lot!
> I put a blanket so it’s not too hot!
> I can’t put a stone under him so the light can get warm him better!!
> his eyes seem to be better now actually! Swelling is down!
> I wonder if he maybe allergic to it or something!


His noise is red..he got off the rock on his own and started eating!
I have him very little vitamin powder!!
Just incase! I have only given him like once or twice calcium!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> This is a che but you also need a thermostat (e.g below) with it which will turn it off and on and to stop it getting too hot .
> View attachment 315584
> View attachment 315589
> 
> Be careful the towel doesn't get too hot and become a fire risk.
> 
> As Wellingon said you may need a better humidty and temp gauge - always better to have 2 to compare anyway.


The towel was already removed no worries!
It was to bring his temperature back up! He want under the green thing!
I need to get him a bigger one! He just ate a little bit too before he went in!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> Sorry. I don't know what you mean by 'he's been under sheets'
> Could the member who told you to put a rock or stone under the light mean a flat stone for him to bask on?


Possibly yes! This stone is flat and a bit higher for him to get warm!
Temporary solution till I can get him either a bigger light or something!!he got off the rock all on his own and went to his food dish! That’s a great sign!!his eyes for some reason get big and white when he’s in cold water “water dish isn’t under light” or when he’s in a high humidity!!


----------



## Lyn W

All you need is some sort of plastic tub that you can up turn and cut a door in for him. Don't waste your money on expensive pet shop stuff. You could also change your dishes for 2 cheap terracotta plant saucers, one for water and one for food and sink them level with the substrate so that he can access them easily. If the water one is big enough for him to lie in he may self soak in should he want to.


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> All you need is some sort of plastic tub that you can up turn and cut a door in for him. Don't waste your money on expensive pet shop stuff. You could also change your dishes for 2 cheap terracotta plant saucers, one for water and one for food and sink them level with the substrate so that he can access them easily. If the water one is big enough for him to lie in he may self soak in should he want to.


Where do I get this at? Cause I have two lids that were washed before use for him!
I have a clay bowl for him to soak! I soak him first thing in the morning!


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> Where do I get this at? Cause I have two lids that were washed before use for him!
> I have a clay bowl for him to soak! I soak him first thing in the morning!



usually at the garden store.


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> usually at the garden store.


Like a nursery or like Home Depot?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Should I buy a higher Walt bulb?


Watt not walt


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> Where do I get this at? Cause I have two lids that were washed before use for him!
> I have a clay bowl for him to soak! I soak him first thing in the morning!


Any garden centre or store that sells plant things (like Lowes?) will probably have plant saucers. They are shallow and not slippery.
The tub could be a plastic shoe box or any old food tub that's big enough. 
Have alook at the Enclosures thread for ideas.


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> Any garden centre or store that sells plant things (like Lowes?) will probably have plant saucers. They are shallow and not slippery.
> The tub could be a plastic shoe box or any old food tub that's big enough.
> Have alook at the Enclosures thread for ideas.


Sounds good! Thank you! I’m actually pretty good at improvising!
I’ll find something and post on here!


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> His noise is red..he got off the rock on his own and started eating!
> I have him very little vitamin powder!!
> Just incase! I have only given him like once or twice calcium!!


I can't think why his nose would be red. ?

A digital temp gun would also be beneficial for you so you can spot checks his 4 temps - basking temp, warm end, cool end. The other one you have should give ambient temp - if its accurate.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Where can I get this? CHE? I think that would help him a lot!
> I put a blanket so it’s not too hot!
> I can’t put a stone under him so the light can get warm him better!!
> his eyes seem to be better now actually! Swelling is down!
> I wonder if he maybe allergic to it or something!


What is that pile of rocks in the habitat?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Sounds good! Thank you! I’m actually pretty good at improvising!
> I’ll find something and post on here!


You guys have been great help!
Sorry for my panic...I have lost my pet reptiles in the past...”didn’t get enough information or education on how to care for them!” I only want the best for baby coco!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> I can't think why his nose would be red. ?


Me neither..unless he has a cold..but I’m doing what I can for his well-being!
Is there a vet on here we can speak too?
He went inside a mini somewhat dark hide just now!


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> What is that pile of rocks in the habitat?


For him to clime to his basking spot!
His light might be enough or it may be need to be lowered or something!!


----------



## Yossarian

Yossarian said:


> The increase in humidity will make it more difficult to heat the enclosure, this is because of the laws of physics and is just something you have to deal with, you will need to add more heat.




I need to correct myself here, this description is pretty much completely wrong sorry. As temperature decreases, relative humidity often increases as a result of the air having less capacity to hold water vapour. An increase in humidity within the enclosure should not have a long term impact on overall temperatures, it might initially but not for long. I was second guessing myself straight away and spent a little time to refresh my memory lol. my excuse is it is very late here. but still apologies. 

I honestly think your tort probably just needs a bit of time to adjust and maybe lower the light you have a little, if the temps dont increase then use a bigger light as discussed. Dont worry about too high of humidity, that isnt really a problem.


----------



## Crystallynda

At the end of his enclosure it’s way to cold..and the humidity is high! Where should I put his thing at them? Or should I figure out his temp and humidity first??


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> Me neither..unless he has a cold..but I’m doing what I can for his well-being!
> Is there a vet on here we can speak too?
> He went inside a mini somewhat dark hide just now!


Is his breathing OK?
Is his nose runny?


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> Is his breathing OK?
> Is his nose runny?


I noticed some bubbles earlier today..but it could of been from him drinking..I haven’t heard any noises from him really..except him croaking from time to time!!
I been keeping a close eye on him...I don’t hear him Wheezing either!!


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> At the end of his enclosure it’s way to cold..and the humidity is high! Where should I put his thing at them? Or should I figure out his temp and humidity first??



You need to make sure you have all the equiplement you need asap to get your temps right or you will have a sick tort. 
What is your ambient temp or your room temp?


----------



## Lyn W

I think I read here that Coco is a desert tortoise so this willl help.





Desert Tortoise Care Sheet


https://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/care-sheet/




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Crystallynda

Check out this video! Let me know if this maybe better for coco!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> You need to make sure you have all the equiplement you need asap to get your temps right or you will have a sick tort.
> What is your ambient temp or your room temp?
> 
> its 84 in my room and these are the temps


----------



## Lyn W

I personally wouldn't waste money on that.
It's too small, and too low, if he climbs on anything in there he'll be over the top.

Maybe @Yvonne G or @Tom can point you in the right direction for enclosures for your DT.


----------



## Lyn W

I'm woried that putting the light over his hide will turn it into an oven and cook him.


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> I personally wouldn't waste money on that.
> It's too small, and too low, if he climbs on anything in there he'll be over the top.
> 
> Maybe @Yvonne G or @Tom can point you in the right direction for enclosures for your DT.


Yes, I asked Tom about it not long ago but he didn’t get back to me about it!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> I'm woried that putting the light over his hide will turn it into an oven and cook him.


What you mean? It’s his basking area!! He’s currently on the bottom near the rock!!
I love it when he’s stretched like that!!
He’s so cute ? 

recommendations in what to do with his humidity? Should I place his tub outside tomorrow for a little while?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Does he have a UV light? Don't get one yet, let's wait for some recommendations


----------



## Crystallynda

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Does he have a UV light? Don't get one yet, let's wait for some recommendations


Nope, Tom said That my DT prob won’t need it right now because it’s winter..but during summer he says just to take out to get some sun for 20-30 minutes for some UVB!
Because the lights that have it..he doesn’t recommend them anymore due to hazard issues and two expensive! I have a regular none LED light bulb for him..that Tom recommended!!


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Nope, Tom said That my DT prob won’t need it right now because it’s winter..but during summer he says just to take out to get some sun for 20-30 minutes for some UVB!
> Because the lights that have it..he doesn’t recommend them anymore due to hazard issues and two expensive! I have a regular none LED light bulb for him..that Tom recommended!!


Do you know what kind of tortoise he is? I cannot tell from the pictures


----------



## Crystallynda

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Do you know what kind of tortoise he is? I cannot tell from the pictures


He’s a DT


----------



## Crystallynda

“desert tortoise”


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Crystallynda said:


> He’s a DT


North American or African? could we see some more pictures? Just curious


----------



## Crystallynda

SasquatchTortoise said:


> North American or African? could we see some more pictures? Just curious


I think he’s from here...I’m in Las Vegas!!

He’s the species from Nevada, Utah, Arizona, California area!


----------



## Crystallynda

Does anybody put anything on tortoise head for shedding other than water?
I been soaking him everyday with warm water and I take a Q-tip and wet his shell rings and head!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yossarian said:


> I need to correct myself here, this description is pretty much completely wrong sorry. As temperature decreases, relative humidity often increases as a result of the air having less capacity to hold water vapour. An increase in humidity within the enclosure should not have a long term impact on overall temperatures, it might initially but not for long. I was second guessing myself straight away and spent a little time to refresh my memory lol. my excuse is it is very late here. but still apologies.
> 
> I honestly think your tort probably just needs a bit of time to adjust and maybe lower the light you have a little, if the temps dont increase then use a bigger light as discussed. Dont worry about too high of humidity, that isnt really a problem.


Don't apologize. You give great advice always. I follow you just so I don't miss out on your advice. Good information


----------



## Maggie3fan

SasquatchTortoise said:


> North American or African? could we see some more pictures? Just curious


Gopherus agassizii...California desert tortoise


----------



## Mikayla777

Crystallynda said:


> I’m out correctly trying to find him something for him!! I’m sick to my stomach!!
> I’m be home in a little bit!! I soaked him in water again today! I wonder if cuttle bone will help him right now??
> The one I ordered online still hadn’t gotten here! Gave him a little food with calcium D3!


 when my little Babydoll was sick, Reptaid and pedialyte (Half water, half unflavored pedialyte) helped bring her back. Lots of prayer as well. a normal.heating pad against her house keeps her warm.

My littlr Babydoll.was picky about Calcium. She only ate minerall.and now natural chalk I found on ebay..from some mountains in Russia.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Mikayla777 said:


> when my little Babydoll was sick, Reptaid and pedialyte (Half water, half unflavored pedialyte) helped bring her back. Lots of prayer as well. a normal.heating pad against her house keeps her warm.
> 
> My littlr Babydoll.was picky about Calcium. She only ate minerall.and now natural chalk I found on ebay..from some mountains in Russia.


Chalk?? The kind you write on a blackboard with? Not cuttle bone, maybe?


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Don't apologize. You give great advice always. I follow you just so I don't miss out on your advice. Good information


Ok, so how do I fix my babies swollen eyelids? I bought him vitamins yesterday and got his cuttle bone locally because the one I ordered online was taking way too long!!


----------



## Happytort27

Lyn W said:


> I think I read here that Coco is a desert tortoise so this willl help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Tortoise Care Sheet
> 
> 
> https://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/care-sheet/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org


Here is actually the updated care sheet for all temperate species, including DT’s. I think I posted this in the other thread that was linked by Srmcclure:






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Crystallynda

Happytort27 said:


> Here is actually the updated care sheet for all temperate species, including DT’s. I think I posted this in the other thread that was linked by Srmcclure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


Yes I been reading through it!
I
Think he’s just lacking something now because his eyelids are white!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Yes I been reading through it!
> I
> Think he’s just lacking something now because his eyelids are white!


Has anybody encountered a red noise ever??


----------



## Crystallynda

I’m happy to announce, coco is being very active today! He’s walking around his enclosure! ??
He seems to like his dandelion greens more than anything!
Someone said you can feed them super green Romain lettuce for water intake!!
I heard it on a YouTube video!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I’m happy to announce, coco is being very active today! He’s walking around his enclosure! ??
> He seems to like his dandelion greens more than anything!
> Someone said you can feed them super green Romain lettuce for water intake!!
> I heard it on a YouTube video!!!


STOP believing anything, I mean *ANYTHING* you read about tortoises anywhere but here. Got it? You give him WATER for WATER intake. Read that care sheet put out by TFO, memorize the damn thing because you are now the care taker for an living being who is an endangered species. I'd about sell my soul for one. It is no joke. You have a very large very serious responsibility now. So stop listening to "someone", read the care sheet get the lights heat etc, study his food requirements.

You said this _"Think he’s just lacking something now because his eyelids are white!"._ If he's lacking something it's because you are not giving it to him. Or his lights suck. No curly bulbs, or maybe he's just tired. Quit thinking something is always wrong with him; if your care is correct there will NOT be anything wrong with him.


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> STOP believing anything, I mean *ANYTHING* you read about tortoises anywhere but here. Got it? You give him WATER for WATER intake. Read that care sheet put out by TFO, memorize the damn thing because you are now the care taker for an living being who is an endangered species. I'd about sell my soul for one. It is no joke. You have a very large very serious responsibility now. So stop listening to "someone", read the care sheet get the lights heat etc, study his food requirements.
> 
> You said this _"Think he’s just lacking something now because his eyelids are white!"._ If he's lacking something it's because you are not giving it to him. Or his lights suck. No curly bulbs, or maybe he's just tired. Quit thinking something is always wrong with him; if your care is correct there will NOT be anything wrong with him.


I’m just being cautious!! I am only giving him what was advised for him! I have his vitamins which I have been giving since I got them yesterday! He’s been sleeping since I first got him! Today he’s seems to be more active and expiring hIs enclosure and substrate! Still have caught him with wanting to eat or curious of his substrate!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I’m just being cautious!! I am only giving him what was advised for him! I have his vitamins which I have been giving since I got them yesterday! He’s been sleeping since I first got him! Today he’s seems to be more active and expiring hIs enclosure and substrate! Still have caught him with wanting to eat or curious of his substrate!


I know you are just trying to do good. But if you are stressed, that will stress him as well.
You got vitamins yesterday. So You gave them once, right? Not "been giving", just 1. You mean you have NOT caught him doing tortoise stuff. It's because he's gone thru a crappy few days, and now you are fussing over him. Chill, he's a freakin baby, and babies of any species sleep a lot. Give him a couple of weeks to mellow out and get used to his whole new life. damn


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> STOP believing anything, I mean *ANYTHING* you read about tortoises anywhere but here. Got it? You give him WATER for WATER intake. Read that care sheet put out by TFO, memorize the damn thing because you are now the care taker for an living being who is an endangered species. I'd about sell my soul for one. It is no joke. You have a very large very serious responsibility now. So stop listening to "someone", read the care sheet get the lights heat etc, study his food requirements.
> 
> You said this _"Think he’s just lacking something now because his eyelids are white!"._ If he's lacking something it's because you are not giving it to him. Or his lights suck. No curly bulbs, or maybe he's just tired. Quit thinking something is always wrong with him; if your care is correct there will NOT be anything wrong with him.


Let me also say this, I was given this guy by someone who had him in sand..and no lights or anything! I’m correcting his mistakes done! Before I could really do much of the research before hand..I already had him with me! So if I come out freaking out...bare with me because I am only wanting him to be well, and making sure what I do doesn’t make him worse!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Let me also say this, I was given this guy by someone who had him in sand..and no lights or anything! I’m correcting his mistakes done! Before I could really do much of the research before hand..I already had him with me! So if I come out freaking out...bare with me because I am only wanting him to be well, and making sure what I do doesn’t make him worse!


This is months of correcting what was supposed to be done since day one!!
But fine...I’ll leave you all a lone..for while!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Let me also say this, I was given this guy by someone who had him in sand..and no lights or anything! I’m correcting his mistakes done! Before I could really do much of the research before hand..I already had him with me! So if I come out freaking out...bare with me because I am only wanting him to be well, and making sure what I do doesn’t make him worse!


You are too neurotic to treat him badly. (joke) I am mostly trying to calm you down, and still have you enjoy him. I have followed every freakin post you have made. I understand. I am a gramma used to being kind of stern with my grandkids, and I simply put you in that category. I'm sorry, I am not arguing with you, or trying to cause you more stress. Don't freak out, I'm just trying to help you...


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> You are too neurotic to treat him badly. (joke) I am mostly trying to calm you down, and still have you enjoy him. I have followed every freakin post you have made. I understand. I am a gramma used to being kind of stern with my grandkids, and I simply put you in that category. I'm sorry, I am not arguing with you, or trying to cause you more stress. Don't freak out, I'm just trying to help you...


I’m better today..honestly!
Yesterday I was nervous and stressed because i couldn’t what I looking for that I needed for him!
Looking for stuff he needs at low cost has been a challenge..

but anyways..I’ll just update on progress and continue getting his enclosure together..may take me a minute but at least he’s Active now..


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I’m better today..honestly!
> Yesterday I was nervous and stressed because i couldn’t what I looking for that I needed for him!
> Looking for stuff he needs at low cost has been a challenge..
> 
> but anyways..I’ll just update on progress and continue getting his enclosure together..may take me a minute but at least he’s Active now..


Fantastic, his basking area “aka flat rock” shoes perfect temperature and humidity!! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

He’s eating up a storm!! ???


----------



## Crystallynda

Found this at the 99!
What can I use to cover it ?
Black tape? Any type of of tape?


----------



## Yvonne G

Shelf liner, duct tape, a dark piece of cloth, newspaper, better yet, go to walmart and buy a black one


----------



## Crystallynda

Yvonne G said:


> Shelf liner, duct tape, a dark piece of cloth, newspaper, better yet, go to walmart and buy a black one


Haha ok thanks 

I actually found duct tape ! This size is perfect for him right now! Once I get a bigger enclosure..he’ll be getting a much bigger hide! I’ll see if I can find a hide this size at Walmart in black tho just incase !


----------



## Zoeclare

Crystallynda said:


> Found this at the 99!
> What can I use to cover it ?
> Black tape? Any type of of tape?
> 
> View attachment 315682
> View attachment 315683


Those nips look nice!? don't get those in the UK!


----------



## Crystallynda

Zoeclare said:


> Those nips look nice!? don't get those in the UK!


Hilarious I’m over here looking at stuff for coco and the first thing you see is food! Lol ? love it!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Those nips look nice!? don't get those in the UK!


Theyre better cold


----------



## Crystallynda

Found this at Walmart!
They didn’t have anything for 2 bucks that I can use! Will this work?


----------



## Crystallynda

Folks this one in dollar tree! I like better!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Folks this one in dollar tree! I like better!


Why don't you start a new thread and change the title because Coco is NOT help sick. How about photos of the tort???


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Why don't you start a new thread and change the title because Coco is NOT help sick. How about photos of the tort???


K


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Does anybody put anything on tortoise head for shedding other than water?
> I been soaking him everyday with warm water and I take a Q-tip and wet his shell rings and head!


Are you thinking that they shed in one big piece? They don't. You do not have to worry about it too much, it will come off in flakes now and then.


----------



## Crystallynda

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Are you thinking that they shed in one big piece? They don't. You do not have to worry about it too much, it will come off in flakes now and then.


Thank you! I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Lyn W

Just stick to this forum for your information becase there is a lot of old, outdated and unsafe information still about on the internet, whereas there are keepers here who have are willing to share their experiences with us just for the love of torts and to make sure their care is the best it can be to keep them happy and heathy.
Have a look at the Enclosures thread for ideas for a new home for Coco.


----------



## Lyn W

Crystallynda said:


> Folks this one in dollar tree! I like better!


Don't go for anything too big for his hide because it will take up valuable space in his enclosure, also the clear/transparent ones will let light through and maybe disturb his sleep so look for something that will be nice and dark for him.


----------



## Crystallynda

Lyn W said:


> Don't go for anything too big for his hide because it will take up valuable space in his enclosure, also the clear/transparent ones will let light through and maybe disturb his sleep so look for something that will be nice and dark for him.


I been looking since last week! All I found were these!! I might just need to darken the one I have!!


----------



## Yossarian

A cheap dishpan would work fine. If you need something smaller just get an opaque plastic salad bowl or something until it grows a bit.


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 315580
> 
> Its the blue thing in the corner as a visual reference


So it doesn’t need to be black huh? Interesting! I’m over here stressing about what to do with his hide! Knowing it doesn’t necessarily need to be black for it work really changes things! Lol 

now I’m stuck with something I can’t return at dollar tree..just perfect ?


----------



## Crystallynda

wellington said:


> The tank will work for awhile so use it as long as its free. The tote box Tom suggested that you got works only if the bigger ones, a lot bigger ones.
> If you can take him outside a fee times a week for uvb then you don't need a uvb bulb but it cant be cold out. Dt normally hibernate in the winter. Use che's for night time heat and incandescent bulbs or spot light reptile bulbs for day time heat. Any plastic box can work for a hide. If its clear just cover it with duct tape or something similar to make it dark inside. Coconut coir if fine. Just pat it down tightly. Someone posted a link to a caresheets, be sure to check it out.


Out of curiosity..what is safe to use at night for him to keep warm?

I have considered getting a UVB eventually especially for summer! Just for days I can’t take him outside for any reason!
I considered getting a heat mat from Petsmart! Is this a good idea? 
@Tom


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> A cheap dishpan would work fine. If you need something smaller just get an opaque plastic salad bowl or something until it grows a bit.


Hmm..what I’m having most trouble with is making him a whole! 
im currently waiting on funds! Im
Trying not to buy much more..but making doors for his hide is where I’m finding the challenge!!


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> Hmm..what I’m having most trouble with is making him a whole!
> im currently waiting on funds! Im
> Trying not to buy much more..but making doors for his hide is where I’m finding the challenge!!


It's amazing how hard it is to cut into plastic, cheap or otherwise. Is Coco eating ok?


----------



## Crystallynda

Jan A said:


> It's amazing how hard it is to cut into plastic, cheap or otherwise. Is Coco eating ok?


Yes he is! He’s leaving a little food each day!!
At first I was giving him a lot more than usual...but now I alternate with his food! I’m yet to get him other things at sprouts for him! For now he’ll have what I got him and then next month I’ll buy him new things to try! Hopefully I’ll be able to put seeds and other stuff in the budget for him! I’m actually even planning on getting him his own little garden at home too!! “Working progress” don’t wanna do to much all at once!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Yes he is! He’s leaving a little food each day!!
> At first I was giving him a lot more than usual...but now I alternate with his food! I’m yet to get him other things at sprouts for him! For now he’ll have what I got him and then next month I’ll buy him new things to try! Hopefully I’ll be able to put seeds and other stuff in the budget for him! I’m actually even planning on getting him his own little garden at home too!! “Working progress” don’t wanna do to much all at once!


He’s ok now...I was answering posts that I forgot to respond too or I didn’t realize I had responses lol!!


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> Hmm..what I’m having most trouble with is making him a whole!
> im currently waiting on funds! Im
> Trying not to buy much more..but making doors for his hide is where I’m finding the challenge!!



You can get a coping saw very cheap that would work to make a door. Alternatively some tin snips or an otherwise very strong scissors. A dremel tool would work as would a razor knife. Just remember when using force with any blade to keep the edge pointed away from any fleshy material.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yossarian said:


> A cheap dishpan would work fine. If you need something smaller just get an opaque plastic salad bowl or something until it grows a bit.


I have found that a terra cotta plant pot, broken in half works so good and small turtles love it. Here is where Grumpyface sleeps, he always sleeps in that pot, and all I did was pick up a broken pot, and put it in his tank. He goes in on his own. And because of the material used, it seems to hold humidity much better than plastic.
Grumpy's hide


broken so it 'fits' better


Grumpyface is 3 months old now and 28 grams


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Thank you! I will keep that in mind!


And don't ever try to pull off a loose piece, because it will come loose and fall on it's own. You could make him bleed


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> Tom said to go to Walmart to find his hide out thing for 2 bucks but didn’t find anything! I been two the ones i
> Have in my valley! What’s the next best hideout for a desert tortoise?


Any big square Tupperware or dishpan


----------



## Melissacoop

Please take those rocks out from under the basking light so he can bask! They are in his way. I have a flat brick even with the substrate for basking and a flat piece of slate for feeding. I use the coco coir mixed with fine orchid bark and I use that exact bin from the dollar store with tape around it. I have followed the care sheet for everything.


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> You can get a coping saw very cheap that would work to make a door. Alternatively some tin snips or an otherwise very strong scissors. A dremel tool would work as would a razor knife. Just remember when using force with any blade to keep the edge pointed away from any fleshy material.


I feel like someone needs to do it for me! 
I honestly don’t trust myself!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Any big square Tupperware or dishpan


That’s a cool enclosure!!
Yes I have something similar..maybe I’ll just use that since it’s already has a door and I’ll leave the others for his bigger enclosure ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Please take those rocks out from under the basking light so he can bask! They are in his way. I have a flat brick even with the substrate for basking and a flat piece of slate for feeding. I use the coco coir mixed with fine orchid bark and I use that exact bin from the dollar store with tape around it. I have followed the care sheet for everything.


I have the rock in the middle so he can bask in the right temperature and humidity! 

His light isn’t warming him up enough yet!! 

I’ll find a flat brick ? Here soon!!


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> I have found that a terra cotta plant pot, broken in half works so good and small turtles love it. Here is where Grumpyface sleeps, he always sleeps in that pot, and all I did was pick up a broken pot, and put it in his tank. He goes in on his own. And because of the material used, it seems to hold humidity much better than plastic.
> Grumpy's hide
> View attachment 315809
> 
> broken so it 'fits' better
> View attachment 315811
> 
> Grumpyface is 3 months old now and 28 grams
> View attachment 315812


This is an excellent idea! 
I’ll check Home Depot or Lowe’s for this! 

I prefer this than plastic!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Oh I haven’t set his substrate in a couple days in purpose...should I wet it even though the thermometer, humidity thing shows 91-99 humidity!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Thanks! It works great. Just wanted to give you some visuals. I know it’s very overwhelming in the beginning. It took me awhile to get it all figured out but now that it is , it’s much easier and my guy is doing great. If the enclosure is long enough than you can have a cool side which is where my Che is hanging with a thermostat set to 81 and than the warm side with basking bulb and humid hide. Then the feeding plate is in the middle. He had a hide on each end and he uses them both! His water is a terra-cotta saucer towards the cooler side which he walks through sometimes. Lol. I don’t use uvb bulb because I’m in Florida and he gets outside everyday. Hope this helps!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> This is an excellent idea!
> I’ll check Home Depot or Lowe’s for this!
> 
> I prefer this than plastic!!





Crystallynda said:


> I have the rock in the middle so he can bask in the right temperature and humidity!
> 
> His light isn’t warming him up enough yet!!
> 
> I’ll find a flat brick ? Here soon!!


His light should have warmed him up in 20 minutes. Are you expecting him to feel hot to your touch?


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Thanks! It works great. Just wanted to give you some visuals. I know it’s very overwhelming in the beginning. It took me awhile to get it all figured out but now that it is , it’s much easier and my guy is doing great. If the enclosure is long enough than you can have a cool side which is where my Che is hanging with a thermostat set to 81 and than the warm side with basking bulb and humid hide. Then the feeding plate is in the middle. He had a hide on each end and he uses them both! His water is a terra-cotta saucer towards the cooler side which he walks through sometimes. Lol. I don’t use uvb bulb because I’m in Florida and he gets outside everyday. Hope this helps!


Yes I have the saucer from Home Depot! I use that so he can soak! 
I soak him everyday almost! Just for 5 minutes! I have plastic lids for the Tim being for his water and food! He seems to be fine with those for now! I’m live in Vegas so right now it’s still cold for him to be outside..so I’m considering getting him a UVB but I’m not sure yet..cause I’m a month or two it will start to get warm!


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> His light should have warmed him up in 20 minutes. Are you expecting him to feel hot to your touch?


No, I was testing the temperatures! His rock reads the perfect temps for him then without his light!!

I may need a higher watt for winter and a lower one for summer! 
So then the flat brick “level to his substrate” will actually work for him to bask in!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Yes I have the saucer from Home Depot! I use that so he can soak!
> I soak him everyday almost! Just for 5 minutes! I have plastic lids for the Tim being for his water and food! He seems to be fine with those for now! I’m live in Vegas so right now it’s still cold for him to be outside..so I’m considering getting him a UVB but I’m not sure yet..cause I’m a month or two it will start to get warm!


You need to soak him every day, not almost. He does need a UVB light as he will not be able to stay outside for a few years yet, especially in the Vegas heat.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> No, I was testing the temperatures! His rock reads the perfect temps for him then without his light!!
> 
> I may need a higher watt for winter and a lower one for summer!
> So then the flat brick “level to his substrate” will actually work for him to bask in!!


The rock has nothing to do with bim basking. He needs a hot bulb that he can get under and warm up. The rock only is supposed to help, but it won't hold heat w/light off.


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> You need to soak him every day, not almost. He does need a UVB light as he will not be able to stay outside for a few years yet, especially in the Vegas heat.


I do soak him! I even brush his shell with a Q-tip!!

What UVB should I get him then? 

I don’t have another light bulb thing for him yet! I just have the one!?


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> The rock has nothing to do with bim basking. He needs a hot bulb that he can get under and warm up. The rock only is supposed to help, but it won't hold heat w/light off.


Yes I know, that’s what I meant!! It’s only helping for basking...I know it won’t hold heat!! So maybe a 75 will work better..unless I just get a low brick and replace the rocks altogether??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I do soak him! I even brush his shell with a Q-tip!!
> 
> What UVB should I get him then?
> 
> I don’t have another light bulb thing for him yet! I just have the one!?


a t 5.0 flouscent light
Least I think tht's what is is. Someone will correct me


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> a t 5.0 flouscent light
> Least I think tht's what is is. Someone will correct me


Can I get that at Home Depot or so I need to get that at petsmart?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Can I get that at Home Depot or so I need to get that at petsmart?


Amazon


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Amazon


I’ll wait for Tom for the exact thing I need!!
@Tom


----------



## Crystallynda

Is this safe to use? 
@Tom


----------



## Srmcclure

I wouldn't grab that. I can't see where it says what wood it is. Look for cypress mulch if you can't get orchid bark


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> Is this safe to use?
> @Tom



No, it has additives and colourants. Also it is "forest mulch" and you have no way to know whats in it - I thought you were using Coco Coir?


----------



## Emmawilly

maggie3fan said:


> I have found that a terra cotta plant pot, broken in half works so good and small turtles love it. Here is where Grumpyface sleeps, he always sleeps in that pot, and all I did was pick up a broken pot, and put it in his tank. He goes in on his own. And because of the material used, it seems to hold humidity much better than plastic.
> Grumpy's hide
> View attachment 315809
> 
> broken so it 'fits' better
> View attachment 315811
> 
> Grumpyface is 3 months old now and 28 grams
> View attachment 315812


I love that you call your tortoise grumpyface ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> I wouldn't grab that. I can't see where it says what wood it is. Look for cypress mulch if you can't get orchid bark


Oh I’m not grabbing it! That’s why I asked! 
im at Home Depot!!


----------



## Srmcclure

Gotcha! Thats where I get cypress mulch so you should be able to get something


----------



## Crystallynda

I didn’t find any here!
Ima go elsewhere!!


----------



## Srmcclure

This is what it looked like, just as a heads up. It was also like $4


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 315866
> 
> This is what it looked like, just as a heads up. It was also like $4


Yep they didn’t have any! I may need to get more coconut fiber!


----------



## Crystallynda

However, I have his two saucers for food and water I’ll be digging in his enclosure and his brick for basking! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Emmawilly said:


> I love that you call your tortoise grumpyface ?


He's a box turtle, a 3 toed, look at this face...Grumpyface...lol


----------



## Srmcclure

maggie3fan said:


> He's a box turtle, a 3 toed, look at this face...Grumpyface...lol
> View attachment 315868


Omg hes gotten so big!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Srmcclure said:


> Omg hes gotten so big!!


You are too funny...that was a close-up when I first got him...But he was 8 grams then and is 26 now...growing like a weed


----------



## Srmcclure

maggie3fan said:


> You are too funny...that was a close-up when I first got him...But he was 8 grams then and is 26 now...growing like a weed


Ok, then just the angle! Im so used to seeing those enclosure pics where he looks like a teenie penny lol
Still the cutest little grump out there!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> However, I have his two saucers for food and water I’ll be digging in his enclosure and his brick for basking! ??


Alright, I found a place where they sell 
The substrate needed!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Alright, I found a place where they sell
> The substrate needed!


These aren’t recommended correct? 
@Tom


----------



## Srmcclure

Crystallynda said:


> These aren’t recommended correct?
> @Tom


Yea, no go on those lights


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> Yea, no go on those lights


Sounds good!


----------



## Crystallynda

Can this work as the second for his cooler end! 
I also found this but I’m gonna wait in this one!!


----------



## pacific chelonians

I recommend temperature heat guns to measure each side


----------



## Crystallynda

Tortoisebreeder said:


> I recommend temperature heat guns to measure each side


K those aren’t cheap but I’ll look into it!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer

Crystallynda said:


> K those aren’t cheap but I’ll look into it!


Here’s one...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00837ZGRY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Crystallynda

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> Here’s one...
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00837ZGRY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Have it saved in my Amazon cart!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok coco is walking around lol 

it’s lights out and he’s roaming around ! Can’t seem to get comfy!


----------



## Crystallynda

He’s scratching in his big blue thing!
Haha! He originally had pieces of shirt and stuff...and I removed it!
Might take him sometime to get use to digging himself into the substrate!!

he prefers blankets or towels ??

That’s where he was in when I got him!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Srmcclure said:


> Ok, then just the angle! Im so used to seeing those enclosure pics where he looks like a teenie penny lol
> Still the cutest little grump out there!


Yeah, I understand. I was mostly making fun at you...lol ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Alright, I found a place where they sell
> The substrate needed!


If you are actually doing what you say you are...then I'm proud of you. It looks like you are trying very hard to set this tortoise up correctly. So keep up the good work!


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> If you are actually doing what you say you are...then I'm proud of you. It looks like you are trying very hard to set this tortoise up correctly. So keep up the good work!


Yep I bought more coconut fiber! They even have the loose one as well and the Mulch! 
but I may get it at Home Depot since the mulch is cheaper!
But I think it doesn’t come to stock till next month! Is the coconut fiber enough??


----------



## Emmawilly

maggie3fan said:


> He's a box turtle, a 3 toed, look at this face...Grumpyface...lol
> View attachment 315868


He's well named! Tortoise version of grumpy cat. It wasn't until I got a tortoise I noticed their faces all have a different expression. My boy has a lovely serene look, we stare at each other and he does this slow blink and then comes right up close to my face and breathes on me. Only tortoise fans would appreciate that sensation!


----------



## Crystallynda

Emmawilly said:


> He's well named! Tortoise version of grumpy cat. It wasn't until I got a tortoise I noticed their faces all have a different expression. My boy has a lovely serene look, we stare at each other and he does this slow blink and then comes right up close to my face and breathes on me. Only tortoise fans would appreciate that sensation!


Something similar happened to me yesterday at a exotic place with a water turtle! He kept swimming towards me and kept looking at me ??

None stopped...I would tease him through the glass and I think “I looked delicious to him” because he kept trying to bite the glass ??


----------



## Crystallynda

??

What do I need to do?

Is he allergic to something??

He slept in here all night!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> ??
> 
> What do I need to do?
> 
> Is he allergic to something??
> 
> He slept in here all night!


----------



## Crystallynda

Is this normal?

He slept in his green thing last night!


----------



## TammyJ

The eye problem can be due to the type of light you are using. Please tell us about the light, the type and when is it on - meaning for how long at a time?


----------



## nicoleann2214

@Tom @Yvonne G


----------



## TammyJ

Tell us what is the light you are using?


----------



## Crystallynda

It is not a philips light recommended by @Tom! 

It’s a similar one I found at batteries and bulbs place! 

His light goes off at 9pm and turns on 9am! 

There’s an image in my first forum! Let me see if I can find it!!


----------



## TammyJ

Tom is the best person to advise you.


----------



## Crystallynda

This is the light!

Can it be the light?

Or is it because I still haven’t gotten him any minerALL?

@Tom


----------



## Crystallynda

This is the light! 

I asked Tom if it was fine before I
Using it! 

I was advised it was a GO!


----------



## Crystallynda

In other news!! ??

I adore him when he does this! 

Is this how they show they are warming themselves up and basking? 

Or is just just saying...ima lazy ?


----------



## nicoleann2214

Crystallynda said:


> In other news!! ??
> 
> I adore him when he does this!
> 
> Is this how they show they are warming themselves up and basking?
> 
> Or is just just saying...ima lazy ?


Lol!


----------



## Crystallynda

Omg ??

They crack me up...

But it’s also cute lol 

Idk why but coco likes basking in the side of his brick most of the time lol


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> This is the light!
> 
> I asked Tom if it was fine before I
> Using it!
> 
> I was advised it was a GO!


Also I notice it mostly when he comes out from his green thing! But after a little bit it tents to go down on its own...

Can’t it be to humid in his green thing I wonder??


----------



## Crystallynda

I bought this yesterday!!


----------



## Crystallynda

So I just Just got home! 

Coco is not eating much ????

His eyes have me worried!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> So I just Just got home!
> 
> Coco is not eating much ????
> 
> His eyes have me worried!


----------



## Tom

I don't have an explanation for that. The only thing I can think of is that bulb. Its the only unknown in the whole equation.

Nothing else you are doing should cause that. The substrate looks a little bit dry. Are you seeing any dust?


----------



## Crystallynda

Should I Order those bulbs then? 

I can only get in a pack of 12 at Home Depot online! ??

Unless I can see if I can look on Amazon! 

What’s the name of it again?


----------



## Crystallynda

What’s weird is they seem to come down some once he’s out of his green thing! 

I’m so not liking this..poor coco! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

I can’t stand seeing this poor guy like this! 

My heart aches!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

@Tom 

Is there a vet on here I can talk too???


----------



## KarenSoCal

How about posting a few pictures that actually show his eyes? They are not on the top of his head.


----------



## Crystallynda

I have a couple Pictures on the other forum! 
Let me see if I can find them!


----------



## Crystallynda

These are past photos of his eyes on the side!

I’ll probably take more in the morning when he wakes up!!

This little dude is my life right now! ???

I just want him well! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

This is before substrate was put in! 

Can it be the coconut coir???

He already had his light when I took this picture!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> These are past photos of his eyes on the side!
> 
> I’ll probably take more in the morning when he wakes up!!
> 
> This little dude is my life right now! ???
> 
> I just want him well! ?


Let me know if this helps?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> These are past photos of his eyes on the side!
> 
> I’ll probably take more in the morning when he wakes up!!
> 
> This little dude is my life right now! ???
> 
> I just want him well! ?



Yes, please take more in the morning. Take them from different angles, from the side, showing the eye itself. Try to move in a bit closer if you can. That will help a lot.

It looks like the eye itself is OK. The swelling is above the eye. 

I don't know how this could be the coco coir.

Does it seem like this bothers him? Does he rub his eyes with his arms? Does the eye ever look red, sore, swollen? Does he keep them open, other than sleeping? All these questions are for now...not a week ago. Just in the past 3 days.


----------



## Maggie3fan

nicoleann2214 said:


> @Tom @Yvonne G


Calling Tom's attention and Yvonne's like that is a waste of your time. I know it is Y's job to read posts and make sure we are not causing trouble. She reads all the posts, but does not comment on most


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> @Tom
> 
> Is there a vet on here I can talk too???


There are, but vets don't know any more than we do about tortoise care, and most of them will do harm with things like "vitamin injections" or unnecessary antibiotics. I'd bet money that a vet would diagnose this as a possible vitamin A deficiency and give your tort a vitamin A shot. Vitamin A is sometimes an aquatic turtle problem. Tort diets are already high in vitamin A typically.

There is no semester on tortoise care in vet school.

I would get yourself a regular incandescent bulb and swap it out with that bulb you found. This is the most obvious variable to check.


----------



## Yvonne G

Crystallynda said:


> What’s weird is they seem to come down some once he’s out of his green thing!
> 
> I’m so not liking this..poor coco! ??


Maybe the 'green thing' is off gassing an irritant from the plastic. I'd get rid of it.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Yes, please take more in the morning. Take them from different angles, from the side, showing the eye itself. Try to move in a bit closer if you can. That will help a lot.
> 
> It looks like the eye itself is OK. The swelling is above the eye.
> 
> I don't know how this could be the coco coir.
> 
> Does it seem like this bothers him? Does he rub his eyes with his arms? Does the eye ever look red, sore, swollen? Does he keep them open, other than sleeping? All these questions are for now...not a week ago. Just in the past 3 days.


I catch him rubbing his his eyes from time to time! At least once a day!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe the 'green thing' is off gassing an irritant from the plastic. I'd get rid of it.


Hmm...

Ok! 

@Tom what you think?


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> There are, but vets don't know any more than we do about tortoise care, and most of them will do harm with things like "vitamin injections" or unnecessary antibiotics. I'd bet money that a vet would diagnose this as a possible vitamin A deficiency and give your tort a vitamin A shot. Vitamin A is sometimes an aquatic turtle problem. Tort diets are already high in vitamin A typically.
> 
> There is no semester on tortoise care in vet school.
> 
> I would get yourself a regular incandescent bulb and swap it out with that bulb you found. This is the most obvious variable to check.


Then I’ll have to buy the 12 from home Home Depot because they don’t sell them in the store anymore ??

Unless I can go somewhere else for it? Would Lowe’s have it????


----------



## Crystallynda

This is what I could get without me moving him or grabbing him!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok he might have a little bit of a respiratory infection ??

Cause I saw it come out from his noise! 

What do I need to do so it can go away?

????


----------



## Crystallynda

See pics!!

Lois the same!!


----------



## Yossarian

Frustrating that he still has puffy eyes. Other than the light the only thing I could think is that he might be getting little bits of coco in and around his eyes causing irritation. If the tort has never been on it before there might be a learning curve. Other than changing that light though, I would be a little patient with this, it might just need a few days to clear.


----------



## Tortisedonk7

Your coco coir substrate looks to dry. If that gauge is actuate than 41% humidity is too low. Try keeping it damp to reduce dust and increase humidity. You might also want to try a layer of orchid bark on top of the coco coir this would help keep the dust and the mess down so it doesn’t get in the eyes. Be sure to rinse the bark first to remove any debris or dust. 



Crystallynda said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Ok!
> 
> @Tom what you think?


 
I agree. Those plastic things could be off gassing under the hot light. I would get rid of all the plastic and find something else. 

this is the main reason I don’t use plastic for my tortie.
Good luck.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> See pics!!
> 
> Lois the same!!


It’s the same...

My phone is on crack


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> Frustrating that he still has puffy eyes. Other than the light the only thing I could think is that he might be getting little bits of coco in and around his eyes causing irritation. If the tort has never been on it before there might be a learning curve. Other than changing that light though, I would be a little patient with this, it might just need a few days to clear.


????

I was starting to think that too! 

Especially since before he was on sand and his bedding was like ripped shirts and small hand towels! What’s odd tho..when I was cleaning abs fixing his enclosure last week..I put him on my bed and he crawled into my soft cover and barried himself in and fell asleep!! 

So now that I’m doing the necessary changes it can explain some things! 

I’m trying not to worry to much..but one think that has me more on edge is his nose!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Tortisedonk7 said:


> Your coco coir substrate looks to dry. If that gauge is actuate than 41% humidity is too low. Try keeping it damp to reduce dust and increase humidity. You might also want to try a layer of orchid bark on top of the coco coir this would help keep the dust and the mess down so it doesn’t get in the eyes. Be sure to rinse the bark first to remove any debris or dust.
> 
> Ok I just bought the mulch is that alright?
> 
> I didn’t damp his enclosure because it was to wet at one point but I’ll do that once I get back! ??
> 
> 
> I agree. Those plastic things could be off gassing under the hot light. I would get rid of all the plastic and find something else.
> 
> this is the main reason I don’t use plastic for my tortie.
> Good luck.


I’ll be on the lookout for a clay pot instead! 
I honestly think it’s that..not necessarily the light because he would of had puffy eyes since I put the light in! It wasn’t till he started to use the green thing to sleep is when I really started to notice! 

???


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> This is what I could get without me moving him or grabbing him!!


Bulging eyes like that in humans are a sign of hyperthyroidism. I think that condition is rare in tortoises, however, so I would think something else is causing this trouble.

If I were you, I would attempt to get some veterinary ophthalmic drops from a vet (you may have to take the tortoise for an appt. to get them) and put those drops into both eyes and both nostrils twice a day for about ten days. This will also help the beginning respiratory problem you noticed, by the way. The drops you need are called Neo-Poly_Dex Opthalmic drops. They should help your tortoise quite a bit.

If you have a good relationship with a vet you use for other animals, you may be able to get these drops without the need to make an appointment for the tortoise. I am not a vet, but I have been a dentist for 50 years and have been keeping and breeding tortoises for over 60 years, so I have some experience with these things.


----------



## Crystallynda

zovick said:


> Bulging eyes like that in humans are a sign of hyperthyroidism. I think that condition is rare in tortoises, however, so I would think something else is causing this trouble.
> 
> If I were you, I would attempt to get some veterinary ophthalmic drops from a vet (you may have to take the tortoise for an appt. to get them) and put those drops into both eyes and both nostrils twice a day for about ten days. This will also help the beginning respiratory problem you noticed, by the way. The drops you need are called Neo-Poly_Dex Opthalmic drops. They should help your tortoise quite a bit.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with a vet you use for other animals, you may be able to get these drops without the need to make an appointment for the tortoise. I am not a vet, but I have been a dentist for 50 years and have been keeping and breeding tortoises for over 60 years, so I have some experience with these things.


Thank you so much...let me see if I can get some drops from my vet back home!! 

???

I appreciate that you reached out to me!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Crystallynda said:


> This is what I could get without me moving him or grabbing him!!
> 
> View attachment 316168
> View attachment 316169
> View attachment 316170




I still think the green plastic is being warmed up by the light and off gassing an eye irritant. You need to make the changes we suggest one at a time with a few days in between changes. Otherwise you'll never know which change made his eyes better.

In the meantime, until you can find what's causing it, you can buy this online:


----------



## Crystallynda

Yvonne G said:


> I still think the green plastic is being warmed up by the light and off gassing an eye irritant. You need to make the changes we suggest one at a time with a few days in between changes. Otherwise you'll never know which change made his eyes better.
> 
> In the meantime, until you can find what's causing it, you can buy this online:
> 
> View attachment 316178


I can barely see the name on my end..can you spell it out for me please?? ??


----------



## Yvonne G

Vetericyn Animal Opthalmic Gel


----------



## Crystallynda

Yvonne G said:


> Vetericyn Animal Opthalmic Gel


What’s the best brand for torts?


----------



## Crystallynda

How is this?


----------



## Crystallynda

??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> ??



The first one in the picture. Opthalmic gel.


----------



## Crystallynda

The one given to me? Or the one I posted?? 

Screen shot it please ??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> The one given to me? Or the one I posted??
> 
> Screen shot it please ??



You posted 2 pictures, post # 49 and post # 50.
I responded to post # 50.
I said the first one in the picture, Vetericyn gel.

How is that so difficult?


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> You posted 2 pictures, post # 49 and post # 50.
> I responded to post # 50.
> I said the first one in the picture, Vetericyn gel.
> 
> How is that so difficult?
> 
> View attachment 316189


I don’t keep track on the number postings! 

I don’t see them..??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> I don’t keep track on the number postings!
> 
> I don’t see them..??


But thank you!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok, I used my Amazon gift card to buy coco his gel off of Amazon!!

I also ordered his temp gun also! 

I may not arrive till next month though ??

So in the meantime ima probably soak him in water longer and figure out what to do with the rest of his enclosure!! ???

I should be getting a big glass cage tomorrow!! ??


----------



## Melissacoop

You should get the eye drops the dentist Zovick told you to get. Seems like your tort has an upper respiratory infection if you saw bubbles coming out of his nose? You put them in his eyes and nose. You’ve gotten a lot of advice and this may have been missed along the lines. You need to increase his heat also and give warm soaks every day for 30 minutes. 
I followed this advice and my tort responded without needing a vet. I would also change the bulbs and get rid of the plastic but if you saw nasal discharge than I would say that’s your answer!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> You should get the eye drops the dentist Zovick told you to get. Seems like your tort has an upper respiratory infection if you saw bubbles coming out of his nose? You put them in his eyes and nose. You’ve gotten a lot of advice and this may have been missed along the lines. You need to increase his heat also and give warm soaks every day for 30 minutes.
> I followed this advice and my tort responded without needing a vet. I would also change the bulbs and get rid of the plastic but if you saw nasal discharge than I would say that’s your answer!


Ok, I been soaking him! 
Im already fixing the hide thing...I’m working on getting his enclosure fixed up with the Multch, over the coco coir!

I haven’t disclosed what zovick suggested at all! I reached out to a friend vet to see if I can get it without taking him in! Nobody here in Las Vegas carry these drops..they need to be ordered! I currently don’t have funds right now for a vet visit either or want to risk taking him anywhere since not many know of exotic animals!!


----------



## Crystallynda

I don’t think it’s the light honestly! It’s definitely the green thing!!

Im picking something up for him right now! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

I am really doing what I can for coco! 

Also the original light he needs comes in a pack of 12! 

I’ll be purchasing this by next month! 

Im starting to work up again after being affected by Covid!! ??


----------



## Melissacoop

Yes , I agree. I would trust these guys first before going to the vet. What about the temperature? What do you keep it at?


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Yes , I agree. I would trust these guys first before going to the vet. What about the temperature? What do you keep it at?


80-90 F


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I catch him rubbing his his eyes from time to time! At least once a day!!


Do you rub your eyes????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> I don’t keep track on the number postings!
> 
> I don’t see them..??


When you ask a question of most of us, you are given the name of whatever product and maybe a link. Read everything WE post to YOU, read carefully and all the info is there.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> What’s the best brand for torts?



Holy cat's, you are given the correct info and you ask again?...read carefully damn it

Vetericyn Animal Opthalmic Gel

Also stop messing with him and changing his stuff for a bit. *Pay attention to what Yvonne told you*
and let him adjust. You are most probably make him neurotic with all this action around him.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Ok, I been soaking him!
> Im already fixing the hide thing...I’m working on getting his enclosure fixed up with the Multch, over the coco coir!
> 
> I haven’t disclosed what zovick suggested at all! I reached out to a friend vet to see if I can get it without taking him in! Nobody here in Las Vegas carry these drops..they need to be ordered! I currently don’t have funds right now for a vet visit either or want to risk taking him anywhere since not many know of exotic animals!!


Buy from AMAZON


----------



## MyKeyTee

This is a reach, but if his green hide is plastic, it may be off-gassing because of the heat lamp. Replace the green hide with something natural or inert - wood, ceramic, cardboard, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G

MyKeyTee said:


> This is a reach, but if his green hide is plastic, it may be off-gassing because of the heat lamp. Replace the green hide with something natural or inert - wood, ceramic, cardboard, etc.


Snap!


----------



## Yvonne G

Crystallynda said:


> 80-90 F


That's pretty hot for a full grown Russian tortoise. It should be 100F or so directly under the light, fading to room temperature on the ends of the enclosure. Room temperature is usually in the 70's.


----------



## MyKeyTee

Yvonne G said:


> Snap!


hahaha - I now see you suggested that yesterday. I have a feeling that's it


----------



## Crystallynda

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty hot for a full grown Russian tortoise. It should be 100F or so directly under the light, fading to room temperature on the ends of the enclosure. Room temperature is usually in the 70's.


mine is a Desert tortoise!!


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Buy from AMAZON


Amazon doesn’t have the drops he mentioned!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cat's, you are given the correct info and you ask again?...read carefully damn it
> 
> Vetericyn Animal Opthalmic Gel
> 
> Also stop messing with him and changing his stuff for a bit. *Pay attention to what Yvonne told you*
> and let him adjust. You are most probably make him neurotic with all this action around him.





maggie3fan said:


> Do you rub your eyes????


What kind of question is this? ?

I’m probably not going to go with the glass enclosure! It’s two small! 

I think ima go with the wood and plastic cover like you suggested before!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cat's, you are given the correct info and you ask again?...read carefully damn it
> 
> Vetericyn Animal Opthalmic Gel
> 
> Also stop messing with him and changing his stuff for a bit. *Pay attention to what Yvonne told you*
> and let him adjust. You are most probably make him neurotic with all this action around him.


Wait..Is this the drops??


----------



## Crystallynda

If it is...should I cancel what I got off of Amazon?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

The soil looks a little dry, too. It could be making a lot of dust. Make sure to keep it damp (but not soaking)


----------



## Crystallynda

SasquatchTortoise said:


> The soil looks a little dry, too. It could be making a lot of dust. Make sure to keep it damp (but not soaking)


K I’ll be sure to wet it a little bit today! ???


----------



## Jsanford

Hello. I just wanted to put this out there. Last year one of my tortoises eyes kept swelling really bad, this went on for over a month. The sweet helpful people on here tried to help me. I changed lightening, substrate, separated them, ect...I did EVERYTHING everyone suggested, like I said they really tried to help me figure out what was wrong. After 4 vet visits to a veterinarian who specializes in reptiles we discovered my little guy was severely constipated! His eyes would swell with the pressure of pushing. His X-rays showed all the gas and poop that was built up inside. Poor guy was miserable! After we got him to poop he was totally fine! I don’t know if this what is going on with your tortoise but I just wanted to let you know of my experience.


----------



## Crystallynda

Jsanford said:


> Hello. I just wanted to put this out there. Last year one of my tortoises eyes kept swelling really bad, this went on for over a month. The sweet helpful people on here tried to help me. I changed lightening, substrate, separated them, ect...I did EVERYTHING everyone suggested, like I said they really tried to help me figure out what was wrong. After 4 vet visits to a veterinarian who specializes in reptiles we discovered my little guy was severely constipated! His eyes would swell with the pressure of pushing. His X-rays showed all the gas and poop that was built up inside. Poor guy was miserable! After we got him to poop he was totally fine! I don’t know if this what is going on with your tortoise but I just wanted to let you know of my experience.


Omg...???

I don’t think coco has really used the restroom either...at least I haven’t noticed anything!! ???

Now I’m worried and concerned! Did they give you anything for them so they can poop?? 

Ugh...now my anxiety...is kicking in!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Crystallynda said:


> Wait..Is this the drops??


no, take another look at my picture - the bottle is blue.


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok so what I got from Amazon looks similar to it! 

But it’s the gel! 

I was looking for it online! 

Is there anything to give them to poop? 

I haven’t feed anything that cause constapation?? Unless the substrate is causing it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Crystallynda said:


> mine is a Desert tortoise!!


Same deal.


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> Wait..Is this the drops??


Yes, those are the drops. You will need an Rx from a vet to buy them if you notice the wording at the bottom of the picture. Maybe you hometown vet would give you the Rx.


----------



## Yvonne G

zovick said:


> Yes, those are the drops. You will need an Rx from a vet to buy them if you notice the wording at the bottom of the picture. Maybe you hometown vet would give you the Rx.


oops, sorry Bill. It would help if they would quote the post they're responding too.


----------



## Crystallynda

zovick said:


> Yes, those are the drops. You will need an Rx from a vet to buy them if you notice the wording at the bottom of the picture. Maybe you hometown vet would give you the Rx.


Ima ask how much because if it’s to much I’ll have to wait till my next paycheck!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Yvonne G said:


> no, take another look at my picture - the bottle is blue.


So I’ll probably won’t have a choice to take him to the vet!! ??

Cause if those are available through a vet...there’s no way around it! 

Do you happen to know anything about constapation?


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok...I set up a physical with my local vet! Lone mountain is registered as a exotic animal place...apparently!! 

Im worried tho because of Covid...I wait outside ?????


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> So I’ll probably won’t have a choice to take him to the vet!! ??
> 
> Cause if those are available through a vet...there’s no way around it!
> 
> Do you happen to know anything about constapation?


My friend Vet knows nothing on reptiles...?


----------



## Melissacoop

Do you have a dog or cat? I had the eye drops from my dog.


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Do you have a dog or cat? I had the eye drops from my dog.


Yes, but not with me! My mom has all my dogs currently because I don’t want coco to be attacked!


----------



## Melissacoop

For constipation you need to soak in warm water for 30-45 minutes. Make sure the water is very warm but not hot. I put my hand in and if it’s not too hot on my hand than it’s good. Also can feed aloe and cactus and different kinds of lettuce. They provide moisture. 
Be very careful at the vet. Just try to get the eye drops. Don’t get any vitamin injections.


----------



## Melissacoop

Could you possibly order the eye drops online and your friend vet could do the authorization for you??


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> For constipation you need to soak in warm water for 30-45 minutes. Make sure the water is very warm but not hot. I put my hand in and if it’s not too hot on my hand than it’s good. Also can feed aloe and cactus and different kinds of lettuce. They provide moisture.
> Be very careful at the vet. Just try to get the eye drops. Don’t get any vitamin injections.


Ok, I’m gonna get him some cactus greens or something! 

I been giving him, mustard greens, dandelion greens, chord greens and stuff!


----------



## Melissacoop

Needs grasses and hay. You can order orchard grass from Amazon. You can also check out this site for tortoise food. Kapidolo Farms. Greens should only be 10% of his diet. He needs more fiber.


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Could you possibly order the eye drops online and your friend vet could do the authorization for you??


Where online? Cause idk if she can since she doesn’t know about reptiles!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Needs grasses and hay. You can order orchard grass from Amazon. You can also check out this site for tortoise food. Kapidolo Farms. Greens should only be 10% of his diet. He needs more fiber.


But someone suggested no Hay because he’s too little!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Im not sure if the grass either is good for a juvenile tortoise either!! 

Hey @Tom 

Isn’t that what you told me?? Cause he’s too small?? I got the cybress mutch already!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> But someone suggested no Hay because he’s too little!!


How big is he?? The orchard grass hay is soft. I’ve been feeding it to mine since he was tiny. You have to soak it in water and mince it up. Mix it with the greens to get him used to it. Timothy Hay is harder and usually the tiny ones can’t eat it. Do have any other grass in your yard??


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Im not sure if the grass either is good for a juvenile tortoise either!!
> 
> Hey @Tom
> 
> Isn’t that what you told me?? Cause he’s too small?? I got the cybress mutch already!!


They cannot eat hay easily at a young age, but they need/ need to be offered grass at all possible feeding times. If you can't find much grass, use Mazuri LS or Grassland tortoise diet pellets


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> Where online? Cause idk if she can since she doesn’t know about reptiles!!


The pharmacies where you can order medicine from. I order from Allivet and my vet approves the order


----------



## Melissacoop

You can also plant seeds of grass and then when it grows you can cut it up and sprinkle over the greens.


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> But someone suggested no Hay because he’s too little!!


Ok I just night him a pack of stuff from the website...

I should be getting it Tuesday or Wednesday! That should cover his fiber intake for now!! 

I removed the green hide!!! 

I bought him a different hide from Petsmart “screw it” I rather spend the extra bucks and get him something better than having to “play a game of finding Waldo” over and over!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> You can also plant seeds of grass and then when it grows you can cut it up and sprinkle over the greens.


I would love to do that but right now I don’t have the resources or the time and money for this stuff right now! So I did what I had to do! I got a combination of cactus leaf, mash mallow, nettle leaf and Ross flower coming!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> How big is he?? The orchard grass hay is soft. I’ve been feeding it to mine since he was tiny. You have to soak it in water and mince it up. Mix it with the greens to get him used to it. Timothy Hay is harder and usually the tiny ones can’t eat it. Do have any other grass in your yard??


Unfortunately I live in a town home! There no yard!! ??

But I have a front yard that can Potentially grow some plays for him in pots! It has a good spot where it can be in the sun and shade!


----------



## Crystallynda

SasquatchTortoise said:


> They cannot eat hay easily at a young age, but they need/ need to be offered grass at all possible feeding times. If you can't find much grass, use Mazuri LS or Grassland tortoise diet pellets


I have those!! 

Lord have mercy...didn’t expect so much from getting a tortoise...I can’t spend anymore at this time till I get paid! 

So I’ll be giving him a little bit of this in his food if it’s suggested! 
Though someone suggested to wait till they were bigger!! 

Lord help me!! ???


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> The pharmacies where you can order medicine from. I order from Allivet and my vet approves the order


I looked it up...ima see if I can get it approved...saves me a vet bill and visit!! ?? thank you!! ?


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> I have those!!
> 
> Lord have mercy...didn’t expect so much from getting a tortoise...I can’t spend anymore at this time till I get paid!
> 
> So I’ll be giving him a little bit of this in his food if it’s suggested!
> Though someone suggested to wait till they were bigger!!
> 
> Lord help me!! ???



I give these to my baby 1-2 times a week - I moisten it until it becomes soft and mix it with the greens/veggies.


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> The pharmacies where you can order medicine from. I order from Allivet and my vet approves the order


Tank you, you been a lot of help! I appreciate you a lot! ???

Ima keep doing what I can for coco! 

Now that i have a new hide for him...next is probably gonna be fixing his enclosure in any other way possible when I am able!


----------



## Crystallynda

harrythetortoise said:


> I give these to my baby 1-2 times a week - I moisten it until it becomes soft and mix it with the greens/veggies.


Perfect! Next week I’ll start giving him some...at least one or two pellets cause he’s little!


----------



## Melissacoop

Soak those pellets and mix in with his greens. I only give about two of them a day mixed in to get mine to eat more grass. Good job on the new hide and ordering new food! Don’t forget daily soaks!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> I looked it up...ima see if I can get it approved...saves me a vet bill and visit!! ?? thank you!! ?


Your welcome. I got them approved for my dog but I use on all my animals!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Soak those pellets and mix in with his greens. I only give about two of them a day mixed in to get mine to eat more grass. Good job on the new hide and ordering new food! Don’t forget daily soaks!!


Yes...I’ll mix in with his greens tomorrow! Thank you for this information!! 

I changed his hide location and food!!
And added in the mulch! Only did half a bag because his enclosure is already at and once or two as is!! 

Let me know what you all think..he still hasn’t gotten inside!! He tried eating it first ??


----------



## Crystallynda

For now I’ll keep with the one hide till I can find him something safe and small “like the green one for him!”!


----------



## Crystallynda

As you all can tell, I love coco like if he was my child, “as my fiancé says” first thing I do when I wake up...is i check on coco! ??

Im so dedicated for his well being my fiancé understands but I know sometimes he wonders if I am little obsessed lol ??

Can’t help it though, a dream come true getting a tortoise!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Also, if I consider on getting a bigger tub, any recommendations on sizes...brand is welcome! I found a big one at Home Depot but then I was also suggested to use a bookshelf and turn it over on its back and bara bing bara bomb we have an enclosure! ??

If I have to put him in a spare room to have his own...

You beat I’ll do it lol!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Also, if I consider on getting a bigger tub, any recommendations on sizes...brand is welcome! I found a big one at Home Depot but then I was also suggested to use a bookshelf and turn it over on its back and bara bing bara bomb we have an enclosure! ??
> 
> If I have to put him in a spare room to have his own...
> 
> You beat I’ll do it lol!


Boom*


----------



## Melissacoop

Well you need to cover it with something to keep heat and humidity inside. Use that for now while you figure out his next one. Open tops don’t work well. I’m sure you read Tom’s caresheet?


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Well you need to cover it with something to keep heat and humidity inside. Use that for now while you figure out his next one. Open tops don’t work well. I’m sure you read Tom’s caresheet?


Yes I have! Someone suggested to get a plastic covering to help keep his humidity and heat..so that’s my next task! 

What he has now will do till I can figure out that and cost because of imma get some wood to put around to hold his lights and then out the plastic over...well...I need time and of course money..so I’m keeping my bedroom at 78-80 degrees on purpose so at night he’s not as cold!


----------



## Melissacoop

Do you night heat? A CHE? He needs night heat!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Do you night heat? A CHE? He needs night heat!


I don’t no! There’s been so much needed to purchase...I ran out of money...so that’s also on the list! 

My mom might be able to assist if I get it through Amazon!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

I only have a light thing for one bulb and one stand ??

So if I do get it...I’ll either have to get him another stand..with bulb holder or just a double bulb thing + that to get him A UV for winter only!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Yay, coco likes his new Hide “burrow” 

It’s nice and dark for him and he can climb on top of it if he wishes! 

I’m so pleased! ?? And it’s bigger than his green thing on purpose because of he gets a little bigger he can still fit!!


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> I don’t no! There’s been so much needed to purchase...I ran out of money...so that’s also on the list!
> 
> My mom might be able to assist if I get it through Amazon!! ??


You don't need night heat if your house stays around 70 at night.

Freshly sprouted soft grass is great to mix in with the food for a baby. Babies can't eat hay.

Next year, he should hibernate in winter, so you shouldn't need indoor UV. In the mean time, offer some occasional Mazuri and use a calcium supplement with D3 in it.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> You don't need night heat if your house stays around 70 at night.
> 
> Freshly sprouted soft grass is great to mix in with the food for a baby. Babies can't eat hay.


Should I use the pellets for his food then? 

I have that on hand now...or wait till I can get a hold of soft grass? Which I can maybe get from the website next time? 

Cause I got him some stuff coming in the next couple days that I can give him also on rotation!!!


----------



## Tom

Crystallynda said:


> Should I use the pellets for his food then?
> 
> I have that on hand now...or wait till I can get a hold of soft grass? Which I can maybe get from the website next time?
> 
> Cause I got him some stuff coming in the next couple days that I can give him also on rotation!!!


All of the above. Lots of variety.


----------



## Crystallynda

Tom said:


> All of the above. Lots of variety.


Deeply noted! I’ll work on it! 

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Crystallynda

I added a little bit of pellet food with his greens and a little bit of calcium and vitamins!! 

Tomorrow only greens and pellets and then once his new food arrives I’ll give him some calcium and vitamins again!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Wow, it seems like coco eyes have gone down since I switched his hide!! 

That’s great news! ?????

I am still getting his drops for later!


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> Wow, it seems like coco eyes have gone down since I switched his hide!!
> 
> That’s great news! ?????
> 
> I am still getting his drops for later!


Wow! That is great if the eye swelling is subsiding already. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crystallynda

zovick said:


> Wow! That is great if the eye swelling is subsiding already. Keep up the good work.


Soaking him in warm water longer is helping! 

But now I have to figure out a none turn over solution ???

I caught him turned over on his back and I picked him up right away!!!

I freaked out...??


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Soaking him in warm water longer is helping!
> 
> But now I have to figure out a none turn over solution ???
> 
> I caught him turned over on his back and I picked him up right away!!!
> 
> I freaked out...??


If there’s a solution to turn over torts...
I’m all eyes and ears!! ??


----------



## Jelly'sMom

Crystallynda said:


> ????
> 
> I was starting to think that too!
> 
> Especially since before he was on sand and his bedding was like ripped shirts and small hand towels! What’s odd tho..when I was cleaning abs fixing his enclosure last week..I put him on my bed and he crawled into my soft cover and barried himself in and fell asleep!!
> 
> So now that I’m doing the necessary changes it can explain some things!
> 
> I’m trying not to worry to much..but one think that has me more on edge is his nose!!


Hi, Jelly had the same problems and I took him to the vet. She said the substrate (for Jelly) was irritating his eyes. She suggested I change it; which I did to that astro turf looking stuff (pet quality). The vet also said he had an eye infection and gave me some medication. The vet suggested I get a vitamin A supplement. Jelly is doing fine now, since it's been about a month. I do have one problem he just paces back and forth all day. He has food, water a heat and UVB light but he bangs around all day. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Crystallynda

Jelly'sMom said:


> Hi, Jelly had the same problems and I took him to the vet. She said the substrate (for Jelly) was irritating his eyes. She suggested I change it; which I did to that astro turf looking stuff (pet quality). The vet also said he had an eye infection and gave me some medication. The vet suggested I get a vitamin A supplement. Jelly is doing fine now, since it's been about a month. I do have one problem he just paces back and forth all day. He has food, water a heat and UVB light but he bangs around all day. Any suggestions out there?


Possibly needs more space so a bigger enclosure may be needed! 

I may have to do the same myself!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Possibly needs more space so a bigger enclosure may be needed!
> 
> I may have to do the same myself!


Unless he’s outside! 

Mine is little so he lives indoors right now! 

But I have considered a better enclosure for mine anyways!!


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> If there’s a solution to turn over torts...
> I’m all eyes and ears!! ??


It probably climbed on the new hide and fell off. You may have to get a different hide box which has straight sides rather than the half log type thing you have now. I always had good luck with cardboard boxes. Just get one of an appropriate size, turn it over and cut out a doorway large enough for the tortoise to get in and out. These are inexpensive and easily replaceable as the tortoises get larger and larger.

Another option I have used is planter pots which are made out of some kind of compressed organic matter and peat, sort of the way the coco coir bricks are compressed. Unlike regular peat pots these will hold their shape unless they get absolutely soaking wet. They are sort of like peat pots, only the walls are much thicker. They used to come in a number of sizes in round as well as rectangular shapes. Just turn them over and cut doors out with a sharp box cutter or a razor knife.

Note that you may have to look at a couple of plant nurseries near you to find these in the various shapes and sizes. That is where I got mine. Amazon didn't even exist when I started using these for hide boxes.

Here are some round ones: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088RCMXD8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Crystallynda

zovick said:


> It probably climbed on the new hide and fell off. You may have to get a different hide box which has straight sides rather than the half log type thing you have now. I always had good luck with cardboard boxes. Just get one of an appropriate size, turn it over and cut out a doorway large enough for the tortoise to get in and out. These are inexpensive and easily replaceable as the tortoises get larger and larger.
> 
> Another option I have used is planter pots which are made out of some kind of compressed organic matter and peat, sort of the way the coco coir bricks are compressed. Unlike regular peat pots these will hold their shape unless they get absolutely soaking wet. They are sort of like peat pots, only the walls are much thicker. They used to come in a number of sizes in round as well as rectangular shapes. Just turn them over and cut doors out with a sharp box cutter or a razor knife.
> 
> Note that you may have to look at a couple of plant nurseries near you to find these in the various shapes and sizes. That is where I got mine. Amazon didn't even exist when I started using these for hide boxes.
> 
> Here are some round ones: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088RCMXD8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


Interesting! Ok...I’ll be out for a look out on these..
I have one problem...he bites everything he sees for the first time ??

Will this be anyway contamination for him?


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting! Ok...I’ll be out for a look out on these..
> I have one problem...he bites everything he sees for the first time ??
> 
> Will this be anyway contamination for him?


He is something else lol

He definitely wants something different to eat! Ima give him some hibiscus ? I have 
From the Mexican store! I just have to cook it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jelly'sMom said:


> Hi, Jelly had the same problems and I took him to the vet. She said the substrate (for Jelly) was irritating his eyes. She suggested I change it; which I did to that astro turf looking stuff (pet quality). The vet also said he had an eye infection and gave me some medication. The vet suggested I get a vitamin A supplement. Jelly is doing fine now, since it's been about a month. I do have one problem he just paces back and forth all day. He has food, water a heat and UVB light but he bangs around all day. Any suggestions out there?



I am sorry for interrupting but I don’t think ANY species of tortoise should be on Astro turf stuff??? 
orchid choir or bark is best... for all kinds of reasons...
Ok... now I want you to do something for me...
Take off your shoes AND socks...
Now... take out that “Astro turf stuff” and lay it on the floor....
Now.....
YOU WALK OVER IT!! 
how does that feel on YOUR feet??
Painful right?
Now think of how soft your BABY torts feet are. 
do youSTILL think it’s ok? 
vet or no vet said......
I think it would hurt MY feet! 
when I have something for my tortoise I always ask myself.... how would I feel...?
That’s how you can figure out what is NOT so good and what is.
No vets —no Facebook —no Guessing..
I don’t care who thinks they are an expert!
I only trust the experts on here because I KNOW they have tried everything before and can look to them for advice.

sorry to be so blunt, but I care for you and your tort! Even if I don’t know you!! ?


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting! Ok...I’ll be out for a look out on these..
> I have one problem...he bites everything he sees for the first time ??
> 
> Will this be anyway contamination for him?


I doubt that the tortoise will be able to bite off any of the material at least not if you get the same type pots that I have. It is really tough. Additionally, it's all organic material so even if the tortoise got a bit of it off, it wouldn't be poisonous.

I have raised loads of baby tortoises using these as hide boxes and never saw one trying to eat any of the material.

Another note: if you have hibiscus flowers you don't need to cook hibiscus flowers to feed them to tortoises. They can be eaten right off the bush.


----------



## Crystallynda

zovick said:


> I doubt that the tortoise will be able to bite off any of the material at least not if you get the same type pots that I have. It is really tough. Additionally, it's all organic material so even if the tortoise got a bit of it off, it wouldn't be poisonous.
> 
> I have raised loads of baby tortoises using these as hide boxes and never saw one trying to eat any of the material.
> 
> Another note: if you have hibiscus flowers you don't need to cook hibiscus flowers to feed them to tortoises. They can be eaten right off the bush.


The ones I have are just the flower..
They are dried out...
Unless I can use as a garnish then I’ll just sprinkle the flower on his food! 
I have other stuff coming too for him from the recommended website!


----------



## Crystallynda

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am sorry for interrupting but I don’t think ANY species of tortoise should be on Astro turf stuff???
> orchid choir or bark is best... for all kinds of reasons...
> Ok... now I want you to do something for me...
> Take off your shoes AND socks...
> Now... take out that “Astro turf stuff” and lay it on the floor....
> Now.....
> YOU WALK OVER IT!!
> how does that feel on YOUR feet??
> Painful right?
> Now think of how soft your BABY torts feet are.
> do youSTILL think it’s ok?
> vet or no vet said......
> I think it would hurt MY feet!
> when I have something for my tortoise I always ask myself.... how would I feel...?
> That’s how you can figure out what is NOT so good and what is.
> No vets —no Facebook —no Guessing..
> I don’t care who thinks they are an expert!
> I only trust the experts on here because I KNOW they have tried everything before and can look to them for advice.
> 
> sorry to be so blunt, but I care for you and your tort! Even if I don’t know you!! ?


It’s the way it’s supposed to be! Cause I saw online it was like artificial grass lol! 

Torts need to be able to burry themselves if wanting too! I kinda of suspect my baby is having a little poop problem! ?? so unfortunately tomorrow we have an appointment to see a vet! Especially for meds..but definitely not taking no shots or anything that I know will not bE good for for him!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Omg girl!! Order this from Amazon ASAP!


----------



## Melissacoop

I didn’t realize yours was a desert tort, not a sulcata. If Tom says you don’t need night heat, you don’t have to worry about that! One less thing you need!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> It’s the way it’s supposed to be! Cause I saw online it was like artificial grass lol!
> 
> Torts need to be able to burry themselves if wanting too! I kinda of suspect my baby is having a little poop problem! ?? so unfortunately tomorrow we have an appointment to see a vet! Especially for meds..but definitely not taking no shots or anything that I know will not bE good for for him!!


Soak him longer and he will poop!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> I didn’t realize yours was a desert tort, not a sulcata. If Tom says you don’t need night heat, you don’t have to worry about that! One less thing you need!!


Yeah I keep my room at steady temps that’s why! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Soak him longer and he will poop!


I
Did...I actually changed his water bowl twice today so he can lay it too! 

But I soak him in a bigger saucer thing on purpose daily! Today I probably changed it like 4-5 times!! He stayed in the water much longer too!


----------



## Crystallynda

Is the first picture what I have to use for his timer? Cause the one I got doesn’t work for his thing for some reason!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Crystallynda said:


> It’s the way it’s supposed to be! Cause I saw online it was like artificial grass lol!
> 
> Torts need to be able to burry themselves if wanting too! I kinda of suspect my baby is having a little poop problem! ?? so unfortunately tomorrow we have an appointment to see a vet! Especially for meds..but definitely not taking no shots or anything that I know will not bE good for for him!!



good luck tomorrow then. Be careful of what they say. Ask the people on here once you get home if what they said was OK. I will be thinking of you until you give us an update of how he is . Best wishes!!
I will be praying for you guys tonight!!
????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Crystallynda said:


> It’s the way it’s supposed to be! Cause I saw online it was like artificial grass lol!
> 
> Torts need to be able to burry themselves if wanting too! I kinda of suspect my baby is having a little poop problem! ?? so unfortunately tomorrow we have an appointment to see a vet! Especially for meds..but definitely not taking no shots or anything that I know will not bE good for for him!!



I also NEED pictures of the Astro turf stuff!!! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Jelly'sMom said:


> Hi, Jelly had the same problems and I took him to the vet. She said the substrate (for Jelly) was irritating his eyes. She suggested I change it; which I did to that astro turf looking stuff (pet quality). The vet also said he had an eye infection and gave me some medication. The vet suggested I get a vitamin A supplement. Jelly is doing fine now, since it's been about a month. I do have one problem he just paces back and forth all day. He has food, water a heat and UVB light but he bangs around all day. Any suggestions out there?



Hello Jelly'sMom!

Welcome to TFO! You've found the best place to learn the best possible care for Jelly.

But it would be best if you would start your own thread. When 2 people are asking questions about 2 different torts, it get confusing. As you can see, we already have members responding to the wrong person on this thread.

We want to help you with any problems you are having with Jelly. At the same time we don't want to risk giving advice and it being followed by someone with a totally different problem.

Start a new thread...we'll be there for you.


----------



## Crystallynda

He didn’t like the hibiscus! So I’ll probably have to order him something different on the next round! 

Also, his vet appointment is today!! ??? 

Prayers needed, thought this place is known to be good for tortoises..I’m still a tightly bit nervous about it!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Crystallynda said:


> He didn’t like the hibiscus! So I’ll probably have to order him something different on the next round!
> 
> Also, his vet appointment is today!! ???
> 
> Prayers needed, thought this place is known to be good for tortoises..I’m still a tightly bit nervous about it!!



good luck at the vets!! I’ll be praying everything goes smoothly! ??????
also... when Karen is saying to make a new
“Thread” she means to make a different page for YOUR tortoise situations...
I think we sabotaged the other ladies page here???? 
are you the one using Astro turf?
Or is she?
Or are you both?
Never the less....
Good luck today at the doctors...
We will talk later about the other stuff...
Prayers!!?????????


----------



## Crystallynda

This is actually my post thread! She’s using the turf not me! 

I have him in coco coir and a little bit of cybress mutch! 

He finally pooped too!! ???

I was a bit worried about that! ??

That’s a good sign! Hopefully he’ll just need those drops and he’ll be ready to go!


----------



## Crystallynda

Anyways, I’ll make a Vet post after visit!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Getting him ready to head out! 

I don’t have any news paper so I have him on towels! ???


----------



## TammyJ

Crystallynda said:


> Getting him ready to head out!
> 
> I don’t have any news paper so I have him on towels! ???


I really hope you are taking him to a reputable reptile vet. And the very best of good luck with him and his recovery!


----------



## Crystallynda

Lone mountain animal hospital is listed on the desert tortoise website!! ???

Believe me I’m a nervous wreck regardless!!


----------



## Crystallynda

?? check new post!!


----------



## Crystallynda

So I was given antibiotic drops! 

Not the ones from the website!! 

I asked if they were the same ones and they told me they were but what I got was this...


----------



## harrythetortoise

I would use it if they recommended it. It could be just different brand but same active ingredient.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Crystallynda said:


> This is actually my post thread! She’s using the turf not me!
> 
> I have him in coco coir and a little bit of cybress mutch!
> 
> He finally pooped too!! ???
> 
> I was a bit worried about that! ??
> 
> That’s a good sign! Hopefully he’ll just need those drops and he’ll be ready to go!



I am sooooo happy for you both!!!!!!
Congrats on the poop ? too!!!!
Yes those are the correct drops .
Anything ophthalmic is good for the eyes.
Good luck and keep up the great work!!!!
???


----------



## Jsanford

Crystallynda said:


> Omg...???
> 
> I don’t think coco has really used the restroom either...at least I haven’t noticed anything!! ???
> 
> Now I’m worried and concerned! Did they give you anything for them so they can poop??
> 
> Ugh...now my anxiety...is kicking in!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> So I was given antibiotic drops!
> 
> Not the ones from the website!!
> 
> I asked if they were the same ones and they told me they were but what I got was this...



Those are NOT the same. Those are plain antibiotics. The one @zovick recommended and the one I used has a little bit of a steroid to take down inflammation ( for the swollen eye lids) and you can also use in the nostrils when needed. I don't know if this antibiotic is appropriate for tortoises. Please ask him before using.
@zovick


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> So I was given antibiotic drops!
> 
> Not the ones from the website!!
> 
> I asked if they were the same ones and they told me they were but what I got was this...


In addition to my other post about them not being the same..... if that were me and I was told they were the same but weren't I would be pitching a fit right now!!!! 
But, you're probably nicer than I am!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Those are NOT the same. Those are plain antibiotics. The one @zovick recommended and the one I used has a little bit of a steroid to take down inflammation ( for the swollen eye lids) and you can also use in the nostrils when needed. I don't know if this antibiotic is appropriate for tortoises. Please ask him before using.
> @zovick


It’s what the doc prescribed ??
I asked if they were the same and they said they were ??
I ordered the drops from the site given..but I’m not sure it was a great it’s to wait another week and a half to get the drops from website ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Those are NOT the same. Those are plain antibiotics. The one @zovick recommended and the one I used has a little bit of a steroid to take down inflammation ( for the swollen eye lids) and you can also use in the nostrils when needed. I don't know if this antibiotic is appropriate for tortoises. Please ask him before using.
> @zovick


I posted a pic somewhere!


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> Those are NOT the same. Those are plain antibiotics. The one @zovick recommended and the one I used has a little bit of a steroid to take down inflammation ( for the swollen eye lids) and you can also use in the nostrils when needed. I don't know if this antibiotic is appropriate for tortoises. Please ask him before using.
> @zovick


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> In addition to my other post about them not being the same..... if that were me and I was told they were the same but weren't I would be pitching a fit right now!!!!
> But, you're probably nicer than I am!


In most cases I am, just don’t get on my bad side...things could change! 
now I’m like ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Melissacoop said:


> In addition to my other post about them not being the same..... if that were me and I was told they were the same but weren't I would be pitching a fit right now!!!!
> But, you're probably nicer than I am!


Let’s just wait what @zovick has to say!!


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> Let’s just wait what @zovick has to say!!


Yes. I agree!


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> Let’s just wait what @zovick has to say!!


I cannot read the label because the photo is so small, plus the picture is of such low resolution that I could not read what the label says even when I downloaded it to Photoshop and zoomed in on it. Therefore, I am not really able to make a sensible comment. 

What does the label say? Or can you possibly get a better photo so I can see it?


----------



## Mikayla777

maggie3fan said:


> Chalk?? The kind you write on a blackboard with? Not cuttle bone, maybe?


i tried cuttlebone on her a long while back. She refused to.eat it. Althougb she would let me sprinkle some on her food. But she would never eat it straight off the bone which is what I prefer so she can eat as much or as little as she wants. She straight out refused the reptical sprinkled on her food as wel. She is very picky. So I found this natural chalk from Russian mountains. It is pure calcium carbonate it says, so its not exactly chalkboard chalk, more natural, but similar look and feel. But its foodgrade 100% chalk so its edible. Ive tried so many types of calcium and this one workes finally. You gotta keep trying different products till u find one your tortoise loves. 

I also bought limestone flour. Also a form of calcium, but since she loves the Russian chalk, I havent tried it in her yet.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mikayla777

Crystallynda said:


> ??
> 
> What do I need to do?
> 
> Is he allergic to something??
> 
> He slept in here all night!
> 
> View attachment 316022
> View attachment 316023
> View attachment 316024


Could Coco be allergic to the substrate perhaps? Maybe change it out to something else and see if that helps.


----------



## Crystallynda

Mikayla777 said:


> i tried cuttlebone on her a long while back. She refused to.eat it. Althougb she would let me sprinkle some on her food. But she would never eat it straight off the bone which is what I prefer so she can eat as much or as little as she wants. She straight out refused the reptical sprinkled on her food as wel. She is very picky. So I found this natural chalk from Russian mountains. It is pure calcium carbonate it says, so its not exactly chalkboard chalk, more natural, but similar look and feel. But its foodgrade 100% chalk so its edible. Ive tried so many types of calcium and this one workes finally. You gotta keep trying different products till u find one your tortoise loves.
> 
> I also bought limestone flour. Also a form of calcium, but since she loves the Russian chalk, I havent tried it in her yet.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hmm I noticed him trying to eat it yesterday...but that’s for the tip! I’m actually trying different things slowly!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Mikayla777 said:


> Could Coco be allergic to the substrate perhaps? Maybe change it out to something else and see if that helps.


I think it was the hide! 
but I think he just need Time to adjust! He was in sand for like a year or so! 
he was mostly dry ?


----------



## Melissacoop

zovick said:


> I cannot read the label because the photo is so small, plus the picture is of such low resolution that I could not read what the label says even when I downloaded it to Photoshop and zoomed in on it. Therefore, I am not really able to make a sensible comment.
> 
> What does the label say? Or can you possibly get a better photo so I can see it?


@zovick
Ofloxacin Opthalmic Drops


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok so this is the pic again


----------



## zovick

Melissacoop said:


> @zovick
> Ofloxacin Opthalmic Drops


@Crystallynda Thanks for the pictures.

Thank you, too, Melissacoop for letting me know the name before I saw the pictures. Yes, you are correct, these drops are not the exact same thing which I recommended due to the fact that they contain only one antibacterial agent and NO steroid to reduce inflammation. The Neo-Poly-Dex drops have two different antibacterial agents PLUS the steroid component to reduce inflammation.

Still, these are better than not having anything to use, so they should probably be used for the present until the other drops can be obtained. If these work well enough, maybe the other drops won't be required. Only time will tell.

I recommend putting these drops into each eye and each nostril twice daily the same as I did for the other ones. It appears this vet also recommended using them twice daily, but I can't tell if the nostrils were included as well as the eyes. It doesn't appear so from what I can see, though.


----------



## Crystallynda

zovick said:


> @Crystallynda Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Thank you, too, Melissacoop for letting me know the name before I saw the pictures. Yes, you are correct, these drops are not the exact same thing which I recommended due to the fact that they contain only one antibacterial agent and NO steroid to reduce inflammation. The Neo-Poly-Dex drops have two different antibacterial agents PLUS the steroid component to reduce inflammation.
> 
> Still, these are better than not having anything to use, so they should probably be used for the present until the other drops can be obtained. If these work well enough, maybe the other drops won't be required. Only time will tell.


Thank you! I may have to request a particular vet to get them or have the vet who saw him authorize it if needed! 
honestly yesterday...was a trip with this vet who saw coco!! ? idk if I should wait till she calms her horses or just call and say I need the other drops or what lol


----------



## zovick

Crystallynda said:


> Thank you! I may have to request a particular vet to get them or have the vet who saw him authorize it if needed!
> honestly yesterday...was a trip with this vet who saw coco!! ? idk if I should wait till she calms her horses or just call and say I need the other drops or what lol


I'd say just use these drops for the time being and see how things go. As I said, maybe you won't need the others, and you already have these in hand. They are not bad, they just may not be quite as effective at reducing inflammation as rapidly as the others. They should still help your tortoise, especially if it is getting a respiratory infection as well as the eye irritation.

Good luck!


----------



## Melissacoop

Personally, I would call and ask for the other drops. You paid for a visit but didn't get what you asked for. If she doesn't carry them , then she should be able to authorize them from that Allivet website I gave you. She will probably be offended by the call. lol I managed a small animal vet for 35 years so I know how it works and how veterinarians get put off when breeders and their clients tell them how to treat their pets! lol.. At least if you don't need them now, you will have for future use. That's just me


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Crystallynda said:


> Thank you! I may have to request a particular vet to get them or have the vet who saw him authorize it if needed!
> honestly yesterday...was a trip with this vet who saw coco!! ? idk if I should wait till she calms her horses or just call and say I need the other drops or what lol



ok... let me start this NICELY....
I love you Crstallynda.... I REALLY do!!!!!
I am so happy you came to this tortoise forum to get the CORRECT information from such experts. They all REALLY know what they are talking about. And their advice not only helps you on how to keep your tortoise for years to come ;but it also shows YOU the final result of how THEY said what was—“ good for your tortoise”.
??????

That being said......
Ok! Band Aid RIPPED OFFFFFF!!!!!!

If you don’t stop this back and forth on what eye drops to use I am gonna come there and poke you in YOUR eyeball! 
From what I’ve seen in pictures .. your tortoise (TO ME) looks like he has
ONE WEEK AND A DAY TO BE ALIVE!!!!
HE IS GOING TO DIE!!!
HIS EYES LOOK LIKE A “ROCKY” MOVIE!!!
Holy he**!!!!!
GET ON IT GIRL!!!!!
Use the drops from the doctor 2x a day as the doctor and zovic have said over and over again!
No more of this —“should I call the doctor and get different ones??” 
DO THAT LATER FOR GODS SAKE!!!!

GET THOSE DROPS IN THERE TOMORROW!!!!!
Poor tortoise is waiting and counting on YOU!!!!!!!!!
Haven’t you ever had a really bad cold??!
Wouldn’t you have loved for someone to come quickly and take care of you by giving you soup and medicine!???? ASAP???
HE IS SUFFERING!!!
DID YOU SEE HIS EYES!???
They are almost out of his bloomin’ head!!!!
ENOUGH TALKING!
GO CARE FOR THAT LITTLE MAN ! ??

ok.... again.... I am sorry for being brutal BUT YOU ARE NOT LISTENING OR GETTING IT! 
and lastly.....
I love and care soooooooo much for you and your gorgeous little tortoise!!!
You are in my prayers tonight and until he feels much better! Here is a whole lot of good stuff I am throwing your way. ?

?????????????????????????????????????????

please keep us posted on his recovery soon!!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ok... let me start this NICELY....
> I love you Crstallynda.... I REALLY do!!!!!
> I am so happy you came to this tortoise forum to get the CORRECT information from such experts. They all REALLY know what they are talking about. And their advice not only helps you on how to keep your tortoise for years to come ;but it also shows YOU the final result of how THEY said what was—“ good for your tortoise”.
> ??????
> 
> That being said......
> Ok! Band Aid RIPPED OFFFFFF!!!!!!
> 
> If you don’t stop this back and forth on what eye drops to use I am gonna come there and poke you in YOUR eyeball!
> From what I’ve seen in pictures .. your tortoise (TO ME) looks like he has
> ONE WEEK AND A DAY TO BE ALIVE!!!!
> HE IS GOING TO DIE!!!
> HIS EYES LOOK LIKE A “ROCKY” MOVIE!!!
> Holy he**!!!!!
> GET ON IT GIRL!!!!!
> Use the drops from the doctor 2x a day as the doctor and zovic have said over and over again!
> No more of this —“should I call the doctor and get different ones??”
> DO THAT LATER FOR GODS SAKE!!!!
> 
> GET THOSE DROPS IN THERE TOMORROW!!!!!
> Poor tortoise is waiting and counting on YOU!!!!!!!!!
> Haven’t you ever had a really bad cold??!
> Wouldn’t you have loved for someone to come quickly and take care of you by giving you soup and medicine!???? ASAP???
> HE IS SUFFERING!!!
> DID YOU SEE HIS EYES!???
> They are almost out of his bloomin’ head!!!!
> ENOUGH TALKING!
> GO CARE FOR THAT LITTLE MAN ! ??
> 
> ok.... again.... I am sorry for being brutal BUT YOU ARE NOT LISTENING OR GETTING IT!
> and lastly.....
> I love and care soooooooo much for you and your gorgeous little tortoise!!!
> You are in my prayers tonight and until he feels much better! Here is a whole lot of good stuff I am throwing your way. ?
> 
> ?????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> please keep us posted on his recovery soon!!!


????

I Put in the drops in @noon! I’m already I on it, I’m not waiting anymore...I was just saying if needed I would get the ones originally planned but..bleh Vet was being a but hole so I said whatever I have will do for now!! ??? 
Coco is my life right now!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Crystallynda said:


> ????
> 
> I Put in the drops in @noon! I’m already I on it, I’m not waiting anymore...I was just saying if needed I would get the ones originally planned but..bleh Vet was being a but hole so I said whatever I have will do for now!! ???
> Coco is my life right now!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Hmm


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Crystallynda said:


> ????
> 
> I Put in the drops in @noon! I’m already I on it, I’m not waiting anymore...I was just saying if needed I would get the ones originally planned but..bleh Vet was being a but hole so I said whatever I have will do for now!! ???
> Coco is my life right now!!



Like I said sweet pea.... I love you and your tortoise.
listen..... give those drops for like one week.
If you don’t see an improvement .... then call for the other drops. Ok? Sounds good?
I know how you feel. It’s scary. I’ve been there. That’s how I KNOW to say to listen to these guys when they give advice.
As soon as you do .. I PROMISE you will not regret it!!!! 
so ok.... one week of those drops and keep posting pics for us to help. Ok?
Lots of love and hugs and soaks for him and you!!!! 
add some “UNFLAVORED PEDIALITE “
(Found in the baby isle of shop rite) 
to his bath water. It has electrolytes in it and will give him a boost of energy to help beat this cold he has....
I am hear for you.
???????????????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!
Please don’t let him suffer any longer!!
Treatment is KEY now!
Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Like I said sweet pea.... I love you and your tortoise.
> listen..... give those drops for like one week.
> If you don’t see an improvement .... then call for the other drops. Ok? Sounds good?
> I know how you feel. It’s scary. I’ve been there. That’s how I KNOW to say to listen to these guys when they give advice.
> As soon as you do .. I PROMISE you will not regret it!!!!
> so ok.... one week of those drops and keep posting pics for us to help. Ok?
> Lots of love and hugs and soaks for him and you!!!!
> add some “UNFLAVORED PEDIALITE “
> (Found in the baby isle of shop rite)
> to his bath water. It has electrolytes in it and will give him a boost of energy to help beat this cold he has....
> I am hear for you.
> ???????????????????????


Thank you ??
I’ll get him unflavored pedialite tomorrow once I get off work!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!
> Please don’t let him suffer any longer!!
> Treatment is KEY now!
> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


Thank you! I love him to death! 
??


----------



## Crystallynda

He went inside his hide! Let him soak for 5 minutes just now!! 
He’s like..before mommy picks me up Again, let me hide ??


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> He went inside his hide! Let him soak for 5 minutes just now!!
> He’s like..before mommy picks me up Again, let me hide ??


Eyes look a little better. Maybe he needs some "shut eye." Hang in there. Your stress is his stress; his stress is your stress.


----------



## Crystallynda

I’m letting him rest! 
Tomorrow I work so..”his light is finally turning off and on on its own” 
I’ll be feeding him a little late tomorrow! “Luckily I’m down the street so on my hour break I’ll come back and feed him and then go back to work” ??? 
I’ll probably let him be tomorrow and bask on his own and stuff! Just to see how he reacts! ??? I praying all is better now!! 
I have had sleepless nights!! Talk about a true mama right here! ??


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> I’m letting him rest!
> Tomorrow I work so..”his light is finally turning off and on on its own”
> I’ll be feeding him a little late tomorrow! “Luckily I’m down the street so on my hour break I’ll come back and feed him and then go back to work” ???
> I’ll probably let him be tomorrow and bask on his own and stuff! Just to see how he reacts! ??? I praying all is better now!!
> I have had sleepless nights!! Talk about a true mama right here! ??


Mama gots to sleep, too!


----------



## Crystallynda

Jan A said:


> Mama gots to sleep, too!


I know I am!! ??


----------



## Melissacoop

Crystallynda said:


> K those aren’t cheap but I’ll look into it!


Amazon is so much cheaper!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey guys, I know it’s been quite on my end! 
Coco is doing well!! ???

He’s been very active and is enjoying his greens and other nutrients! Today was pretty warm so I took him out for some natural light and UVB!! ??

I decided to buy a different substrate for him! “The fine bark Tom uses! “ just because his food gets coco coir and I noticed him not liking his food once it’s covered!! In other news...he’s been shedding from his head and I been doing soaks which now for some reason he tried to get out after 5 minutes lol!! 

Also...I know since he was brought to a Friends hose by a cat...I have noticed that coco canapé is dry around the edges!! 

Any recommendations on this? Or should I just leave it be and soak him as I have been doing? 

His humidity is at 50% and basking around 80-97! 

Cooler area rages from 70-82 degrees!! 

Also...should I be careful with feeding?? Cause I have noticed him not able to fit in his new plastic hide anymore!! He still forces himself in...but should I be lighter on food?? He gets greens and and fiber supplements from kap farms! “Can’t spell no judging lol!” Still working on other changes...but like I said in my last post...I’m taking it slow...I’m improvise I go!! ??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Glad to see he's doing well!

His cool side should be warmer, preferably above 80°. And the humidity should be 80%. It's a good idea to read the care sheet every few days to remind yourself of what to do.

He should eat all he wants of good nutritious food every day. You cannot control his weight with food, and you don't need to. He's still a growing boy...he needs plenty to eat. Torts don't get fat if they are given good food, just like you are doing. You'll just have to cut that door hole a little bigger!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Glad to see he's doing well!
> 
> His cool side should be warmer, preferably above 80°. And the humidity should be 80%. It's a good idea to read the care sheet every few days to remind yourself of what to do.
> 
> He should eat all he wants of good nutritious food every day. You cannot control his weight with food, and you don't need to. He's still a growing boy...he needs plenty to eat. Torts don't get fat if they are given good food, just like you are doing. You'll just have to cut that door hole a little bigger!


I’ll make the adjustments!! ??

Thanks! 

Yes his cooler sides do get warmer!! 

He May need a bigger enclosure tho now that I think of it! Cause I caught him scratching his tub today! I also put some of his gel on his cantapes to see if there’s any difference!! I’m debating on putting olive oil on his shell! I been also testing his mobility and strength! To be sure he’s good!! ??

More updates as I go a long!! ???


----------



## Crystallynda

I also feel like high humidity caused him to get sick in the first place...it was too 100% at one point! When I originally put in his substrate! That’s why I’m changing it to cybress multch and the bark!! ??

Coco coir gets on all his food!! 

But more on that later!!?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I’ll make the adjustments!! ??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yes his cooler sides do get warmer!!
> 
> He May need a bigger enclosure tho now that I think of it! Cause I caught him scratching his tub today! I also put some of his gel on his cantapes to see if there’s any difference!! I’m debating on putting olive oil on his shell! I been also testing his mobility and strength! To be sure he’s good!! ??
> 
> More updates as I go a long!! ???



For his shell, you use cold pressed coconut oil. It helps the carapace by putting moisture into the growth lines, keeping the new growth pliable. Don't use olive oil. Use coconut oil...put it on, wait 10-15 minutes, then wipe the shell with a soft towel. Be careful!...he will be very slippery!

High humidity will not make him sick. What will make him sick is high humidity with cold temps. As long as you keep him above 80°, the humidity of 100% will not hurt him.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> For his shell, you use cold pressed coconut oil. It helps the carapace by putting moisture into the growth lines, keeping the new growth pliable. Don't use olive oil. Use coconut oil...put it on, wait 10-15 minutes, then wipe the shell with a soft towel. Be careful!...he will be very slippery!
> 
> High humidity will not make him sick. What will make him sick is high humidity with cold temps. As long as you keep him above 80°, the humidity of 100% will not hurt him.


I have coconut oil from sprouts! Will that work?? ??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Crystallynda said:


> I have coconut oil from sprouts! Will that work?? ??


It should be fine!


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> It should be fine!


Ok perfect!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

He’s enjoying his feast! I can’t quite remember what new greens I got him...but he’s definitely in joying it! 

Question? What can I do for his food to last me longer? Should I put it in a follower pot and water them everyday?


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> He’s enjoying his feast! I can’t quite remember what new greens I got him...but he’s definitely in joying it!
> 
> Question? What can I do for his food to last me longer? Should I put it in a follower pot and water them everyday?


I just go buy new greens each week, and make green smoothie with the remaining, so I've been drinking dandelion smoothie etc ??


----------



## Krista S

Crystallynda said:


> He’s enjoying his feast! I can’t quite remember what new greens I got him...but he’s definitely in joying it!
> 
> Question? What can I do for his food to last me longer? Should I put it in a follower pot and water them everyday?


I use the FridgeSmart containers from Tupperware. They’re expensive (in Canada anyhow) but they’ve been well worth the investment. I can make most greens last a minimum of 2 weeks in these containers. I’ve got some greens right now that are 3 weeks old, and they are still as fresh as the day I got them. I’ve saved a lot of money and have a lot less waste. The link below is to the Canadian Tupperware, but I’m sure they’re probably available in the US too.








Fridgesmart







www.tupperware.ca


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> He’s enjoying his feast! I can’t quite remember what new greens I got him...but he’s definitely in joying it!
> 
> Question? What can I do for his food to last me longer? Should I put it in a follower pot and water them everyday?


How have his eyes been? Any improvement?


----------



## Crystallynda

I have seen them go down significantly! They were still a little pronounced in white in color but not to bad! Coco head seem to be a little dry out...but soaking him and putting on the gel has been helping! Since I changed his light it’s been better and of course location has also helped a lot!!??

But I have noticed some green color on his eyelids...I noticed it when he finished his greens! I’m assuming it’s because he digs himself in his food bowl correct?? 

Cause his beak is the same!!


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> I have seen them go down significantly! They were still a little pronounced in white in color but not to bad! Coco head seem to be a little dry out...but soaking him and putting on the gel has been helping! Since I changed his light it’s been better and of course location has also helped a lot!!??
> 
> But I have noticed some green color on his eyelids...I noticed it when he finished his greens! I’m assuming it’s because he digs himself in his food bowl correct??
> 
> Cause his beak is the same!!



Probably from the greens. If you can post some pictures later for us too?


----------



## Crystallynda

harrythetortoise said:


> Probably from the greens. If you can post some pictures later for us too?


Yes I will definitely will! 

He’s in his hide currently! I’ll probably post some once he comes out!


----------



## Crystallynda

Let me know if I need better pictures! 

I can probably get one tomorrow after work!


----------



## Crystallynda

Since I got my little guy a heat lamp...he’s definitely been sleeping more outside his hide at night! He’s temps are in the 90’s! 

Definitely higher warmth has helped tremendously with his nose and eyes!! ??? mamma tort is definitely not overly stressed anymore!! ??


----------



## KarenSoCal

Krista S said:


> I use the FridgeSmart containers from Tupperware. They’re expensive (in Canada anyhow) but they’ve been well worth the investment. I can make most greens last a minimum of 2 weeks in these containers. I’ve got some greens right now that are 3 weeks old, and they are still as fresh as the day I got them. I’ve saved a lot of money and have a lot less waste. The link below is to the Canadian Tupperware, but I’m sure they’re probably available in the US too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fridgesmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tupperware.ca



Wow! They are expensive! How are they different that they work so well? Do you just put the greens in with no prep?

I've been using the plastic containers from the grocery store, like the ones spring mix come in. I put a layer of paper towel, then a layer of greens, then paper towel, ...I make a multi-layered pile and then cover, with holes in the plastic lid. I can usually get 8-10 days, depending on what plant it is. Mustard always goes bad fast. Endive does good.

If stuff really lasts for 2 weeks, it would be worth the price.


----------



## Yossarian

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! They are expensive! How are they different that they work so well? Do you just put the greens in with no prep?
> 
> I've been using the plastic containers from the grocery store, like the ones spring mix come in. I put a layer of paper towel, then a layer of greens, then paper towel, ...I make a multi-layered pile and then cover, with holes in the plastic lid. I can usually get 8-10 days, depending on what plant it is. Mustard always goes bad fast. Endive does good.
> 
> If stuff really lasts for 2 weeks, it would be worth the price.



Freshness in the fridge is all about airflow and moisture. Surprisingly, greens and such keep much better when they are kept cold and dry. Most fruit and veg does in fact. The tupperwares just have a vent on the lid that allows you to control the airflow. In the UK we can get "freshbags" that do the same thing basically, they are highly porous plastic bags that allow a lot of air flow through them. It is amazing how effective they are. 

What I do with store bought salad is open all the bags and stand them upright when they go in the crisper drawer. It makes it easy to pick out his food each day but it also keeps everything dry and fresh a lot longer.


----------



## Krista S

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! They are expensive! How are they different that they work so well? Do you just put the greens in with no prep?
> 
> I've been using the plastic containers from the grocery store, like the ones spring mix come in. I put a layer of paper towel, then a layer of greens, then paper towel, ...I make a multi-layered pile and then cover, with holes in the plastic lid. I can usually get 8-10 days, depending on what plant it is. Mustard always goes bad fast. Endive does good.
> 
> If stuff really lasts for 2 weeks, it would be worth the price.


The containers have a vent on the lid that can be adjusted to 3 different settings. The front of the container has a chart that shows what setting it should be on depending on what type of fruit or vegetables you have in the container. I don’t do any prep. Literally from the store or the ground and into the containers. I have found if I wash things thoroughly and cut them up, they don’t last quite as long. So I leave everything whole and clean what I need, at the time I need it. These containers have made a huge difference. Being where I am in Canada I have to rely a lot on store bought food, so having the containers makes it easier for me to offer variety by buying a lot of different things, because I can make it all last so long. I’ve tried the fresh bags, green bags, the little “puck“ you put in your crisper to help keep things fresh and every other thing possible. Nothing compares to these containers.


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> Wow! They are expensive! How are they different that they work so well? Do you just put the greens in with no prep?
> 
> I've been using the plastic containers from the grocery store, like the ones spring mix come in. I put a layer of paper towel, then a layer of greens, then paper towel, ...I make a multi-layered pile and then cover, with holes in the plastic lid. I can usually get 8-10 days, depending on what plant it is. Mustard always goes bad fast. Endive does good.
> 
> If stuff really lasts for 2 weeks, it would be worth the price.


I’m gonna consider getting them at one point! Ima find them cheaper somehow!! 

Also I noticed coco not much of a fan of mustard greens so I got him something else!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Question, if you guys ever leave for a trip let’s say 3-4 days...you guys have someone come check on your tortoise correct??

I would hate to take him knowing they don’t do so great on the road!!??


----------



## Crystallynda

Also his eyes are finally down...just a little white and some dryness! Just finished soaking the baby and put on his antibiotics! 

I think his nose supposed to be less puffy and maybe see his nostrils correct??


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Also his eyes are finally down...just a little white and some dryness! Just finished soaking the baby and put on his antibiotics!
> 
> I think his nose supposed to be less puffy and maybe see his nostrils correct??



Good to hear that his eyes are better! And yes nostrils should look like two holes


----------



## Crystallynda

K so that’s the next step! His nose is still a little red and puffy! 

Just not as before! There’s days it’s a little brown like the color of his head!!


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> K so that’s the next step! His nose is still a little red and puffy!
> 
> Just not as before! There’s days it’s a little brown like the color of his head!!





Kind of like the picture above - found from Google search (slightly red is normal I guess?)


----------



## Crystallynda

harrythetortoise said:


> View attachment 317857
> 
> Kind of like the picture above - found from Google search (slightly red is normal I guess?)


That’s exactly how coco looks like actually!! ???


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> That’s exactly how coco looks like actually!! ???


It’s all good then! ?


----------



## Farcryjj

Krista S said:


> The containers have a vent on the lid that can be adjusted to 3 different settings. The front of the container has a chart that shows what setting it should be on depending on what type of fruit or vegetables you have in the container. I don’t do any prep. Literally from the store or the ground and into the containers. I have found if I wash things thoroughly and cut them up, they don’t last quite as long. So I leave everything whole and clean what I need, at the time I need it. These containers have made a huge difference. Being where I am in Canada I have to rely a lot on store bought food, so having the containers makes it easier for me to offer variety by buying a lot of different things, because I can make it all last so long. I’ve tried the fresh bags, green bags, the little “puck“ you put in your crisper to help keep things fresh and every other thing possible. Nothing compares to these containers.


I'm in Canada too, but I decided to invest in a Vitamix. ? Now I make green smoothies everyday and try to make the whole family be as healthy as my RT.


----------



## Crystallynda

Lol lol that’s an excellent idea! I want a vitamix so bad...hopefully I’ll get one this year!! ????

I’ll probably be making smoothies too eventually!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

I need to create a gallery of coco ???

I was reading on how tortoises don’t necessarily have feelings but they know if their owners love him! He’ll react differently like walking towards you when you get home or want to get petted on their heads or shell! 

Does this really happen with you guys torts? Cause I have noticed coco wanting his antibiotics a couple times at one point haha!! He has also walked on my hand on his own like “hold me please?” ?? 

Coco also loves it when I feed him from my hand from time to time! He is a fisty eater lol ??


----------



## Crystallynda

FYI These are also old photos...

They are just one of my favorites!!


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> I need to create a gallery of coco ???
> 
> I was reading on how tortoises don’t necessarily have feelings but they know if their owners love him! He’ll react differently like walking towards you when you get home or want to get petted on their heads or shell!
> 
> Does this really happen with you guys torts? Cause I have noticed coco wanting his antibiotics a couple times at one point haha!! He has also walked on my hand on his own like “hold me please?” ??
> 
> Coco also loves it when I feed him from my hand from time to time! He is a fisty eater lol ??


With mine, I think it’s just one-sided love but I try not to let that dampen my spirits!?


----------



## Crystallynda

Yossarian said:


> Freshness in the fridge is all about airflow and moisture. Surprisingly, greens and such keep much better when they are kept cold and dry. Most fruit and veg does in fact. The tupperwares just have a vent on the lid that allows you to control the airflow. In the UK we can get "freshbags" that do the same thing basically, they are highly porous plastic bags that allow a lot of air flow through them. It is amazing how effective they are.
> 
> What I do with store bought salad is open all the bags and stand them upright when they go in the crisper drawer. It makes it easy to pick out his food each day but it also keeps everything dry and fresh a lot longer.


Wait are you talking about these greenish bags that seem to be made out of different material??

Cause I’m thinking on doing some layers of food for coco! That way I just crab rinse and go! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Krista S said:


> The containers have a vent on the lid that can be adjusted to 3 different settings. The front of the container has a chart that shows what setting it should be on depending on what type of fruit or vegetables you have in the container. I don’t do any prep. Literally from the store or the ground and into the containers. I have found if I wash things thoroughly and cut them up, they don’t last quite as long. So I leave everything whole and clean what I need, at the time I need it. These containers have made a huge difference. Being where I am in Canada I have to rely a lot on store bought food, so having the containers makes it easier for me to offer variety by buying a lot of different things, because I can make it all last so long. I’ve tried the fresh bags, green bags, the little “puck“ you put in your crisper to help keep things fresh and every other thing possible. Nothing compares to these containers.


Man..I need to invest in the containers! But I just pray I can find them cheaper ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Someone is coming out slowly and I guess he’s warm right close up front haha! ??


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Someone is coming out slowly and I guess he’s warm right close up front haha! ??


It does look like the swelling in his eyes is going down! Great job!


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey, have any of you had an encounter where your tort came outside of their hide after their light went off?? 

I been noticing coco doing that constantly for the past few couple days!!


----------



## Yossarian

Crystallynda said:


> Hey, have any of you had an encounter where your tort came outside of their hide after their light went off??
> 
> I been noticing coco doing that constantly for the past few couple days!!



Yes it isnt that unusual to see them in the dark, If there is ambient light in the room and temps are good they can still be active a little after their enclosure lights are off. My lights are off at 8pm and I often see him having a look around at 830-9pm before he goes down for the night.


----------



## Maggie3fan

My local Safeway/Albertson grocery store makes 3 orange sized boxes of leaf trimmings a week for me. I put those boxes on my covered deck and cover them with damp towels. They stay right above freezing. That's how I keep them in the winter, in Spring and Summer I have a refrigerator in my carport shed that is only for tortoise food. I put my trimmings in large plastic bags with a damp paper towel in the bag and into that refrigerator. The only thing that goes bad is Redleaf lettuce, so I throw all that away in the beginning. The tortoises won't eat red leaf anyway. I add whatever is growing at the time.


----------



## Crystallynda

I like that! Ima be doing something to to keep his favorites good as long as possible! 

Though I prob only spend like 5 dollars at a time for his food! ??

I’m still wanting to get him other foods for him to try but it’s hard to find many things at my local grocery stores!! Like turnip greens and others aren’t available locally!!


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> I like that! Ima be doing something to to keep his favorites good as long as possible!
> 
> Though I prob only spend like 5 dollars at a time for his food! ??
> 
> I’m still wanting to get him other foods for him to try but it’s hard to find many things at my local grocery stores!! Like turnip greens and others aren’t available locally!!☹


Do you have any asian grocey stores around you? If you do, try and see if they have something called "mallows." Tortoises like those. 
Also endives, chicory, escarole are good too.


----------



## Crystallynda

I have endives! I’m having issues finding the others! I think I do have a Asian store!! Thank you for the suggestion! I’ll check them out! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Also..I am debating on getting him a bigger tub so we can get him chicken wire and what not for his lights ??

But I am not sure on the size! I have a 105 QL sterilite tube now from Walmart! Is
This sufficient enough!! I’m asking because of exercising purposes without me assisting!! ??


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Also..I am debating on getting him a bigger tub so we can get him chicken wire and what not for his lights ??
> 
> But I am not sure on the size! I have a 105 QL sterilite tube now from Walmart! Is
> This sufficient enough!! I’m asking because of exercising purposes without me assisting!! ??


I think it would do for a while but he might grow out of it quickly! If you find anything bigger that would be good!
Also, for the chicken wire, if you can't find anything suitable, try and get a terrarium screen something like this:


https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/imagitarium-50-gallon-terrarium-screen-2388951?cm_mmc=PSH-_-GGL-_-CCY-_-CCO-_-PET-_-AQU-_-0-_-PM_GGL_FY20_SBU05_CompanionAnimal_BOPIS_NewCust_LIA-SMRT-_-0-_-0&gclid=CjwKCAiAsaOBBhA4EiwAo0_AnJBrbz7Ghq8qqnxpi8J06QJaA1YeCgATpDQWFSJEFe-rjrQMO03GuRoCCZcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Easier to use. You can get different sizes too.


----------



## Crystallynda

harrythetortoise said:


> I think it would do for a while but he might grow out of it quickly! If you find anything bigger that would be good!
> Also, for the chicken wire, if you can't find anything suitable, try and get a terrarium screen something like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/imagitarium-50-gallon-terrarium-screen-2388951?cm_mmc=PSH-_-GGL-_-CCY-_-CCO-_-PET-_-AQU-_-0-_-PM_GGL_FY20_SBU05_CompanionAnimal_BOPIS_NewCust_LIA-SMRT-_-0-_-0&gclid=CjwKCAiAsaOBBhA4EiwAo0_AnJBrbz7Ghq8qqnxpi8J06QJaA1YeCgATpDQWFSJEFe-rjrQMO03GuRoCCZcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> Easier to use. You can get different sizes too.


This is great help!! ??

Thank you! I will look into it! 

Ima see if I can find a 150 gallon tub or something for coco! 
Cause I think by mid year he’ll be twice as big as what he is now! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey guys..doesn’t these pictures resemble coco a lot? Haha 

Cause I know the local desert tortoises here are definitely darker in color! This is amazing! I use to have a bearded dragon close to his colors! I was devastated when he passed away...8 years ago now...Dang..time flew! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Coco is funny! He wants to fight his eye drops! ??

He got all puffed up! LOL


----------



## Crystallynda

Question? Is their poop supposed to be slimy and firm? I haven’t noticed him pee that much either!! It’s probably because I don’t handle him as much anymore! 
I let him walk on my hand so I can pick him up to soak him and then have him walk around my room or bed for a little bit before he goes back into his enclosure to to sleep!


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey guys...it’s been a minute! 

No issues really just updates on my baby! 

He’s growing and his color is coming out more and more! ??
Also he grew out of his hide so I bought him a new one! “Returning the previous one!” 
Working on getting him a outside enclosure now and I also got a 200 Q tub! He’s currently in a 105! Definitely an upgrade! Gonna put chicken wire so we can also put a tub bulb for UBV! 

Anyways it’s spring time here so petty soon he’ll be able to go out for some sun during the day!!


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Hey guys...it’s been a minute!
> 
> No issues really just updates on my baby!
> 
> He’s growing and his color is coming out more and more! ??
> Also he grew out of his hide so I bought him a new one! “Returning the previous one!”
> Working on getting him a outside enclosure now and I also got a 200 Q tub! He’s currently in a 105! Definitely an upgrade! Gonna put chicken wire so we can also put a tub bulb for UBV!
> 
> Anyways it’s spring time here so petty soon he’ll be able to go out for some sun during the day!!


Wow nice new growths! Very pretty! 
Glad to hear Coco is doing well ☺


----------



## Crystallynda

He definitely eats well! 
Today I gave him a little bit of dandelion greens, a piece of kale, endive, Napa cabbage, one spinach leaf and some dry stuff! Raspberry greens, rose petals and marshmallow greens! 
Coco is spoiled! I am enjoying doing so! He’s worth it! He has already given us lots of laughs and memories! ??
I wanna get a bearded dragon next but we will see!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

harrythetortoise said:


> Wow nice new growths! Very pretty!
> Glad to hear Coco is doing well ☺


----------



## Crystallynda

Can someone really love a tortoises so much?? ??

He’s like a child to me ??


----------



## zolasmum

Crystallynda said:


> Can someone really love a tortoises so much?? ??
> 
> He’s like a child to me ??


Our tortoise Zola is 20 years old, and I love him more and more every day. He is like our child, only better because he doesn't grow up and leave home !


----------



## Crystallynda

zolasmum said:


> Our tortoise Zola is 20 years old, and I love him more and more every day. He is like our child, only better because he doesn't grow up and leave home !


Now that’s so true! ?


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> Can someone really love a tortoises so much?? ??
> 
> He’s like a child to me ??


You’re not the only one!
I look at pictures of my tortoise at work because I miss him?


----------



## Crystallynda

harrythetortoise said:


> You’re not the only one!
> I look at pictures of my tortoise at work because I miss him?


I tend to take lots of pictures of him whenever he’s basking or eating! 
Can’t help it..it’s two adorable! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Any suggestions here? Is coco having a fit on his hide??


----------



## Crystallynda

Got him a bigger clay pot!! 
Any suggestions is welcome!!
Getting him a regular plastic tub hasn’t been a great idea either due to space!! 
I’m going to make time to get his new house done this week! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

I find it funny that my fiancé calls him “senior scratch Scratch” ?? 

I guess he might be in need in a lot more substrate then I anticipated but still..LOL amusing to hear him burring himself sometimes!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Apparently he’s only coco when he’s cute and cuddly “according to my fiancé!” ??

He’s Mr grubs when he’s eating! ??

I can’t! My man is hysterical! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Wow seems like he liked the two dollar hide I bought him! That’s awesome news! ??

Tried to move him in his new upgraded enclosure..he was in a mood today!! ??
So we’ll revisit this transition later I guess!! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

“Senior Scratch Scratch” 
Was definitely on his period today!! ??

Maybe he had a moment because I took his food away just for a moment and then realized “oh not again..changes “I’m not Cooperating mood” LOL 

Has anybody experienced this before where you slowly try moving your tort to a bigger place but every time you even pet him “they hiss at you like a snake?” ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Finally after much debating and deciding what to do, our beloved coco is in his bigger enclosure!! ??
More room for him to walk around! 
Tried not changing his arrangements to much! 
I’m going to let him settle! 

Next is his chicken wire build up so we can also have UVB! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey guys...how’s everyone doing? 

Anything new??


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> Hey guys...how’s everyone doing?
> 
> Anything new??


Always lots going on as spring slowly is waking nature up. I'm in the process of moving to Oklahoma so I can finally start looking for a tort & building an enclosure(s). Many turtles & torts have come out of brumation sucessfully. A few have not. New enclosures are always being reviewed. We've lost a few torts.

How's Coco? Photos, please!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Jan A said:


> Always lots going on as spring slowly is waking nature up. I'm in the process of moving to Oklahoma so I can finally start looking for a tort & building an enclosure(s). Many turtles & torts have come out of brumation sucessfully. A few have not. New enclosures are always being reviewed. We've lost a few torts.
> 
> How's Coco? Photos, please!!


Awe oh no! I don’t like the sound of loosing tortoises!! They are such amazing animals!
Coco is doing fantastic..he’s enjoying his new enclosure! Nice and settled in!
Haven’t done much preparation for his chicken wire yet! I been so busy..but he’s been out a couple times so far for some sun! The weather here where I live been on drugs ?? one moment it’s 80-90 degrees and then all of her sudden it drops to 50-60 degrees again lol!!

as you can see he’s growing nicely! He’s definitely spoiled! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

He likes taking pics apparently ??


----------



## KarenSoCal

He's going to need more space very soon! He's getting big! ?


----------



## zolasmum

Crystallynda said:


> Awe oh no! I don’t like the sound of loosing tortoises!! They are such amazing animals!
> Coco is doing fantastic..he’s enjoying his new enclosure! Nice and settled in!
> Haven’t done much preparation for his chicken wire yet! I been so busy..but he’s been out a couple times so far for some sun! The weather here where I live been on drugs ?? one moment it’s 80-90 degrees and then all of her sudden it drops to 50-60 degrees again lol!!
> 
> as you can see he’s growing nicely! He’s definitely spoiled! ??


No,he isn't spoiled at all ! Spoiling him would be doing something that was bad for him, like feeding him chocolate cake -what you are doing is trying your very best to give him a happy healthy life, and constantly thinking of how to improve it for him - he is a very lucky tortoise to have you to look after him so well.
Angie


----------



## Crystallynda

KarenSoCal said:


> He's going to need more space very soon! He's getting big! ?


I know..I keep telling him please stop growing! ????

i litterly just bought him this bigger tub! I think this is as big as it gets because the others have less space due to the wheels!
At this point I’ll have to convert a bedroom too an enclosure ???

or at least custom make a tortoise log deep table for him!! Lol


----------



## Crystallynda

zolasmum said:


> No,he isn't spoiled at all ! Spoiling him would be doing something that was bad for him, like feeding him chocolate cake -what you are doing is trying your very best to give him a happy healthy life, and constantly thinking of how to improve it for him - he is a very lucky tortoise to have you to look after him so well.
> Angie


Yep..I’m definitely doing my best! Always improving tho! Everyday I try to learn something new!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

He is so loved by many! 
My mom calls him her grand son ???
I rather a cool pet than a child right now anyways! Lol


----------



## Jan A

Crystallynda said:


> He is so loved by many!
> My mom calls him her grand son ???
> I rather a cool pet than a child right now anyways! Lol


This one didn't take 9 months & 4-36 hours of physical pain to hatch at least. Coco is definitely looking good!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Jan A said:


> This one didn't take 9 months & 4-36 hours of physical pain to hatch at least. Coco is definitely looking good!!


You got that right haha!!


----------



## Crystallynda

My poor coco.. lol 

i took him outside with me to check the Mail..and put him down to walk around in the nice sun for some UVB and I think the poor guy freaked himself out lol he came running to hide under my shoe! Poor little guy…would of taken Pictures but all I wanted was to get him back to his enclosure as soon as possible!! ??

now he’s in his hide..probably won’t see him for the rest of the day! ??
oh well I’ll let him be!!


----------



## harrythetortoise

Crystallynda said:


> My poor coco.. lol
> 
> i took him outside with me to check the Mail..and put him down to walk around in the nice sun for some UVB and I think the poor guy freaked himself out lol he came running to hide under my shoe! Poor little guy…would of taken Pictures but all I wanted was to get him back to his enclosure as soon as possible!! ??
> 
> now he’s in his hide..probably won’t see him for the rest of the day! ??
> oh well I’ll let him be!!


Awww poor coco... 
They get frightened of new environments so easily. In the wild they are usually prey animals.. 
He should be fine by tomorrow!


----------



## Crystallynda

I guess the mailman too him was a big predator ??

though the guy was nice and said “cool turtle” lol


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> I need to create a gallery of coco ???
> 
> I was reading on how tortoises don’t necessarily have feelings but they know if their owners love him! He’ll react differently like walking towards you when you get home or want to get petted on their heads or shell!
> 
> Does this really happen with you guys torts? Cause I have noticed coco wanting his antibiotics a couple times at one point haha!! He has also walked on my hand on his own like “hold me please?” ??
> 
> Coco also loves it when I feed him from my hand from time to time! He is a fisty eater lol ??


Michealangelo (my hermann's) walks towards me if someone else comes near him/her (too young to know yet)


----------



## Crystallynda

Jannra said:


> Michealangelo (my hermann's) walks towards me if someone else comes near him/her (too young to know yet)


Haha! The second time he ran under a bush..I had to get in my knees to grab him lol 
I almost fell over ?


----------



## Crystallynda

Hey guys, what is recommended to feed a tortoise who seems to be bored of their food??
I gave him some squash and a little of yellow pepper..with dendilion greens ? and endure or whatever it’s called! 
can he just be stressed?


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> Hey guys, what is recommended to feed a tortoise who seems to be bored of their food??
> I gave him some squash and a little of yellow pepper..with dendilion greens ? and endure or whatever it’s called!
> can he just be stressed?


At my local pet store there's a calcium dust that flavoured and scented like strawberries, if I put a bit of that on it mine will eat anything.


----------



## Crystallynda

What? No way?? That’s interesting!
I must check that out! He has been eating the cuttle bone more than usual lately so…

I only give him sweet stuff every now And again!!


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> What? No way?? That’s interesting!
> I must check that out! He has been eating the cuttle bone more than usual lately so…
> 
> I only give him sweet stuff every now And again!!





Crystallynda said:


> What? No way?? That’s interesting!
> I must check that out! He has been eating the cuttle bone more than usual lately so…
> 
> I only give him sweet stuff every now And again!!


The calcium dust isn't particularly sweet stuff it's just flavoured with a little bit of strawberries and bananas so that they'll want it. It is still almost entirely just a calcium powder. When I first got him as a hatchling last year wouldn't touch anything if I use any supplemental calcium and wouldn't eat the Cuttlefish bones so I use this for a little while until I could get him/her to eat regular calcium. I just gradually reduced how much I put on the things I wanted him/her to eat.


----------



## Crystallynda

Jannra said:


> The calcium dust isn't particularly sweet stuff it's just flavoured with a little bit of strawberries and bananas so that they'll want it. It is still almost entirely just a calcium powder. When I first got him as a hatchling last year wouldn't touch anything if I use any supplemental calcium and wouldn't eat the Cuttlefish bones so I use this for a little while until I could get him/her to eat regular calcium. I just gradually reduced how much I put on the things I wanted him/her to eat.


Awe! Ok! That’s the same brand I have but the D3 version!
I mean mine likes calcium but getting him to eat what he has now been interesting and money is a little tight..but I still try to get him his favorites…but today he probably nibbled mostly so..he’s been pooping normally “except today” since he got a little scared! But other than that it’s been good!


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> Awe! Ok! That’s the same brand I have but the D3 version!
> I mean mine likes calcium but getting him to eat what he has now been interesting and money is a little tight..but I still try to get him his favorites…but today he probably nibbled mostly so..he’s been pooping normally “except today” since he got a little scared! But other than that it’s been good!


I find that the strawberry banana is useful when mine doesn't want to try something.


----------



## Crystallynda

Jannra said:


> I find that the strawberry banana is useful when mine doesn't want to try something.


Interesting ok! That can be it then! No idea you could feed tortoises bananas haha 
I can’t eat them cause it’s two strong for my sensitive stomach!


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> Interesting ok! That can be it then! No idea you could feed tortoises bananas haha
> I can’t eat them cause it’s two strong for my sensitive stomach!


Don't feed real banana, they love the flavour though


----------



## Crystallynda

Jannra said:


> Don't feed real banana, they love the flavour though


Haha ok! To much patacium I see!!


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> Haha ok! To much patacium I see!!


Nah, too sweet


----------



## Crystallynda

Ok..what other fruits is a no no?


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> Ok..what other fruits is a no no?


It really depends on the type of tortoise some of them can have some fruit other should really not have any fruit. Mine is a hermann's tortoise so should mostly eat weeds. I have also had Western painted turtles they were fine to feed plenty of fruit sometimes. Which type is yours?


----------



## Crystallynda

I have a desert tortoise! I noticed he’s not much of a fan of certain fruits but he like watermelon and blueberries !
I wanna give him the cactus fruit since that’s what that eat in the wild!
Strawberries he eats every now and again and I also give him just a little bit if apple! He likes that a little more than the other sweet fruits!
I am trying to do variety! He also munches on dry foods as well!


----------



## Jannra

I'm not as familiar with those you should ask people here for the correct care sheet


----------



## Crystallynda

I have read a lot on them..

but im open to new tips! ??


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> I have read a lot on them..
> 
> but im open to new tips! ??


I hear you I've had aquatic turtles for twenty years but I've only had my tortoise for one year I spent a few years researching what I should do for my tortoise first but I'm always open to hear what people have to say


----------



## Crystallynda

Yep, I actually had to learn a lot in 3 nights!
Funny story..I was actually given this tortoise by a friend who couldn’t keep him anymore!! I always wanted one! Didn’t think I would get one in this day In age though haha!! Talk about dedication!! Once I ended finding out he was in all the wrong..my heart sank! I didn’t have his lights so i
Used my body heat to keep him warm till and had the house at his temperatures on purpose just for him!!?


----------



## Jannra

Crystallynda said:


> Yep, I actually had to learn a lot in 3 nights!
> Funny story..I was actually given this tortoise by a friend who couldn’t keep him anymore!! I always wanted one! Didn’t think I would get one in this day In age though haha!! Talk about dedication!! Once I ended finding out he was in all the wrong..my heart sank! I didn’t have his lights so i
> Used my body heat to keep him warm till and had the house at his temperatures on purpose just for him!!?


Wow that's a lot of work. It's so much easier when you spend a lot of time being prepared beforehand.


----------



## Crystallynda

Jannra said:


> Wow that's a lot of work. It's so much easier when you spend a lot of time being prepared beforehand.


I know, that’s what I heard! But when you are only given a day..you either take him or leave him!! I am a animal lover, I couldn’t leave him!!
I honestly took a leap of faith!!
Luckily for for us coco is still very little so he can live inside and get UVB during the day till we can get a yard for him!!


----------



## Crystallynda

Hello guys it’s me again, crystal 

cocos mommy ??

just wanted to update on this precious child of mine jaja 

he’s growing nicely and has been getting more outside stays now due to the weather! He is doing amazing! 
just wanted to update on lighting 

due to space he was moved to my moms house “there’s dogs so living in the yard is still up in the air till his enclosure is built out” what is recommended for me to do for now? His basking light burnt out and I’m trying not to stress of that..but the recommended light I couldn’t get so I had to get an alternative that obviously wasn’t good either so I actually ended up getting a regular none UVB for an exotic pets store..

anything from here on out is greatly appreciated!! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Crystallynda said:


> Hello guys it’s me again, crystal
> 
> cocos mommy ??
> 
> just wanted to update on this precious child of mine jaja
> 
> he’s growing nicely and has been getting more outside stays now due to the weather! He is doing amazing!
> just wanted to update on lighting
> 
> due to space he was moved to my moms house “there’s dogs so living in the yard is still up in the air till his enclosure is built out” what is recommended for me to do for now? His basking light burnt out and I’m trying not to stress of that..but the recommended light I couldn’t get so I had to get an alternative that obviously wasn’t good either so I actually ended up getting a regular none UVB for an exotic pets store..
> 
> anything from here on out is greatly appreciated!! ??



What is he in in the photo? Are you saying he can't get sun and you can't afford a bulb?


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> What is he in in the photo? Are you saying he can't get sun and you can't afford a bulb?


----------



## Crystallynda

Oh I can afford the bulb just, I am just asking for recommendations on what one to get because the one I got before burnt out to quickly! Just wanted recommendations until I put him outside in a big enough outside tortoise table! ?


----------



## Crystallynda

maggie3fan said:


> What is he in in the photo? Are you saying he can't get sun and you can't afford a bulb?


He was outside but because it’s super hot out I put him back in and taking out regularly!! ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Update 

made him a chicken wire lid ??


----------



## Crystallynda

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 315580
> 
> Its the blue thing in the corner as a visual reference


Adorable ?


----------

